# Santi's Build Up



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread.*

*

For current updates jump to page 24 - Click here*
Updated: 3/28/11

Good updated pics still up pages: 18, 19, 20, 23, 24.

Car in question










Most pic links from the OG build-up are dead as the host died.. 

Most of pics are here, but a few randoms in between them. Pages: 3, 5, 7, 15, 16, 17, 


I'm gonna be using this thread as somewhat of a build up thread. IDK if i'll be able to get everything done between thrusday and friday but i'm sure as hell gonna try and i'll take lots of pics for you guys.
-thanx.
I DO. 
Just an updated pic as the car sits now. 
New stuff for next week: 
-Tank
-Another compressor
-Subs
-Arm Rest
-Rear view camera
-Raammzzz
-New trunk set-up
-New rear bags
-New front lip








-new trunk














(pg 3, 3rd post) 
I think thats it. 
She's so dirty. 









And also adding this cause i think it'll be useful for some people.. 
Here is exactly how my set-up looks like on paper w/o some of the wiring. 










_Modified by Santi at 10:15 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*

Lookin low son, as always. Excited to see the new setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW tell xtina you guys don't wanna bother coming here til like...a few months from now. A lil cold for your tastes


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

oh my.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

sick...love it.


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (leftygibsonplyr)*

love it santi, can't wait to see it at WF (if you're coming) or maybe if you show up to the 3/2/G G2G







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (leftygibsonplyr)*

amazing....cant wait to see this springs setup, and finally maybe see this baby in person.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ragu9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Lookin low son, as always. Excited to see the new setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW tell xtina you guys don't wanna bother coming here til like...a few months from now. A lil cold for your tastes









yeah i've noticed that.. The weather up north its insane... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Love FL. lowest its gotten so far its 35.







which IMO is still cold. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ubel GLI* »_love it santi, can't wait to see it at WF (if you're coming) or maybe if you show up to the 3/2/G G2G







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would lvoe to go to the 3/2/G GTG but i doub i'll make it. And i dont think i'm going to WF. It was fun but the judging sucked so bad it left me scarred. Maybe if i have the money, and i also cruised alone coming down







which sucked even more. 
But H2O for sure, so make plans for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ragu9000* »_amazing....cant wait to see this springs setup, and finally maybe see this baby in person. 

Hopefully it'll be done soon. All i'll need after is cleaning up my interior more, and then body work.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ragu9000)*








Sick santi







Can't wait to see the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*

look good santi
as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Sick santi







Can't wait to see the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

didnt i show you the pshop?


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
didnt i show you the pshop? 


show us alll!!!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_And i dont think i'm going to WF. It was fun but the judging sucked so bad it left me scarred. 

Or you can park your car in an HST tent







F**K WF judging.


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
But H2O for sure, so make plans for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

 I'll be there fo sho, we'll have to hit up Denny's again and get the same awesome waitress









_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Or you can park your car in an HST tent







F**K WF judging.
 DO IT!!!


_Modified by Ubel GLI at 8:48 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (johnnyR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragu9000* »_

show us alll!!!























hell no.







its jsut a week away until i get it all together. 

_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Or you can park your car in an HST tent







F**K WF judging.

that'd be cool. I've been thinking about some water/meth injection dude. i think after my new exhaust that'll be my next engine mod. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ubel GLI* »_ I'll be there fo sho, we'll have to hit up Denny's again and get the same awesome waitress










That was so much fun..









_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyR32* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HEY YO JOHNNY.


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*

get the f'! outta here!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
didnt i show you the pshop? 

Not before I posted that


----------



## 1815 (Jul 22, 2007)

so low


----------



## Kyle_ibb (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (1815)*

Showty got low low low low low low low low...


----------



## ex-vtak (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (Kyle_ibb)*

are those avus wheels?
clean (and dirty) as hell santi


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (ex-vtak)*

somefin broked on your car


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bnana)*

whats the reason for another compressor?? Better handling?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mp3Supply* »_get the f'! outta here!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









OK







... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT









_Quote, originally posted by *1815* »_so low

is not on the ground yet. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ex-vtak* »_are those avus wheels?
clean (and dirty) as hell santi

they are stocker 16" wheels from a beetle. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_somefin broked on your car
















i know and its awesome. when are we breaking yours?


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it santi!!!
b&gs go on saturday


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it santi!!!
b&gs go on saturday









oh damn.. i expect lots of pictars by sunday afternoon, monday by the latest. 
keep in mind w/ B&Gs you tension the spring, and then adjust lowness by turning the bottom part that goes into the knuckle. Start low and then go up.. Not the other way around. 
You may need to sand down that part that slides into the knuckle also, when i did my buddy's B&Gs the powder coat was so thick it wouldn't slide it so we went to town on it. and then it fit like a glove.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Actually, Jen's were all the way threaded down and not that low, so then I lowered the spring perches. Make sure to grease up the coils before threading them together too.


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

what color is that


----------



## Friedrich1985 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (staygold)*

it's Blue Lagoon.


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
didnt i show you the pshop? 

havent showed me shiz, thats why i dont release the footage of your car and the bags in action.


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (staygold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_what color is that
 blue lagoon...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Actually, Jen's were all the way threaded down and not that low, so then I lowered the spring perches. Make sure to grease up the coils before threading them together too.








all the way down. Your doing something wrong cause it should be lower









_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_what color is that

THE BEST COLOR OF THEM ALL *BLUE LAGOON*

_Quote, originally posted by *be eazy* »_
havent showed me shiz, thats why i dont release the footage of your car and the bags in action. 









hold on, i'll send u the link. i had posted it on EG on a thread.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
THE BEST COLOR OF THEM ALL *BLUE LAGOON*


liar








and thanks guys, they were on phat03jti (john)s car
and i think he took care of those issues
so them and a new front sway will be in
/thread jack
ps brangelina (sav/jen) what santi said and go lower


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







all the way down. Your doing something wrong cause it should be lower
















No son. The shocks and struts are bottomed out. The springs can come down in both the front and rear. But we spun the shocks all the way down FIRST when we did the install so all we had to do was adjust the spring perches. Trust me there's room to go with the springs, but the shocks are all the way down.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*

go d da mn son...get some new wheels and tires before you blow those out.....that is super low!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_liar








and thanks guys, they were on phat03jti (john)s car
and i think he took care of those issues
so them and a new front sway will be in
/thread jack
ps brangelina (sav/jen) what santi said and go lower









Front SWAY? WTF is that...







Our car has that? i had no idea.. maybe it was that long bar w/ the ear loopty things.. Yeah i took that out a week after i put my coils cause it rubbed. 
i like your PS







brangelina. we should call them Jenko.









_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_







No son. The shocks and struts are bottomed out. The springs can come down in both the front and rear. But we spun the shocks all the way down FIRST when we did the install so all we had to do was adjust the spring perches. Trust me there's room to go with the springs, but the shocks are all the way down.

i dont believe this. some thing's not right.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

jenko lmao


----------



## Ballin04 GLI (Jan 2, 2007)

HOLY CHIT!!!


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ballin04 GLI)*

whats the reason for another compressor??


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

TUCK RIM >THREAD


----------



## bangbus (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (meandub)*

ur not low


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bangbus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_jenko lmao

Sounds like a company that makes parts for FORD

















_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_whats the reason for another compressor?? 

i have a bigger tank that i'm putting in so i need my fill-up time to be reduced. 

_Quote, originally posted by *meandub* »_TUCK RIM >THREAD

w/o a pulled fender or widebody and major modifications of strut top and such its pretty complicated. But i should be tucking some rim in the rear.

_Quote, originally posted by *bangbus* »_ur not low









alright bangbro'


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (ragu9000)*

where u goin to mont the camra i wanna do a clean look but cant find were to put it


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Look at this pic:








We FULLY BOTTOMED her coils _first_ before putting them in. We didn't touch the silver spring perches. Once they were on the car, we then had to lower the spring perches. Bottoming the threaded shocks just allows you to lower the car without decreasing the shock travel. With them fully bottomed, that's less we have to mess with the spring perch.


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

i dont believe this. some thing's not right. 

ooooooooo he said....
















santi looks good broski.... I have yet to see these new wheels in discussion... you know my secrets... i need YOURS!


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

just when i get my coils on and am finally low, you go and do this to me! damn you santi! 
looks good mang!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Looking good, even on the beetle wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lmaonster (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*

i like your car
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninjapants (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Or you can park your car in an HST tent







F**K WF judging.

Hellz yea buddy just make sure there's parking for all of us









_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_jenko lmao

roflchoppers

Looks good buddy but I still don't see sparks so you get this:
*FAIL*


_Modified by ninjapants at 12:19 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## 1SchneLL_DuB (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*








sick


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (ninjapants)*

Didja ditch the Red Corbeaus?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (.:1of1500:.)*

Lookin good man, can't wait to see the new wheels on there to set it all off!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (.:1of1500:.)*

thanx for the comments to the oens i didn't quote
















_Quote, originally posted by *glimark* »_where u goin to mont the camra i wanna do a clean look but cant find were to put it 

i plan on mounting it under the headliner way in the back nice and tucked in. 

_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Look at this pic:


i see nothing... All i hear is lazy excuses.









_Quote, originally posted by *kleckers69* »_
ooooooooo he said....
santi looks good broski.... I have yet to see these new wheels in discussion... you know my secrets... i need YOURS!
















love the pics. I'll PM u a pic, but i had shown you before. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_just when i get my coils on and am finally low, you go and do this to me! damn you santi! 
looks good mang!
















where is ur pics? 

_Quote, originally posted by *ninjapants* »_
Looks good buddy but I still don't see sparks so you get this:


Thats not cool, and remember your no where near low so you dont have room to talk there.








so YOU 









_Quote, originally posted by *.:1of1500:.* »_Didja ditch the Red Corbeaus? 

yeah a couple of months ago. I really want something reclinable.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Love FL. lowest its gotten so far its 35.







which IMO is still cold. 

santi is was -35 here with the wind a little while ago....quit your bitching















btw ****s is slizaammmmeeddd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RittsGLI (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

you know i love your car and you! And i will help chip in to get you to WF again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

the way the rear tires sit so far into the front of the wheel well looks awful, imo.
that paint sure looks pretty though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*

sick santi..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
santi is was -35 here with the wind a little while ago....quit your bitching















btw ****s is slizaammmmeeddd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well i hope you enjoy it.







cause i would die in that weather.. its jsut too cold for me. and thank you. 

_Quote, originally posted by *RittsGLI* »_you know i love your car and you! And i will help chip in to get you to WF again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Your awesome Adam, thanx dude... Idk, it depends also on school cause i'll be taking summer classes this semester. 

_Quote, originally posted by *j. Kush* »_the way the rear tires sit so far into the front of the wheel well looks awful, imo.
that paint sure looks pretty though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that happens to all solid beam axle cars. all mk4s except for R32s. 
My solution would be to convert it to an R32 suspension w/o the AWD. OR to extend the rear beam back so when its down it looks centered. 
Is not my choice VW got retarded and didnt make it independent







stupid VW designers 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_sick santi..

thanx Wy, i see you posting on EG now







. Gotta get that count up son.


----------



## ninjapants (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*

someone's posting on whoretex instead of dragging frame.... lame http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (ninjapants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninjapants* »_someone's posting on whoretex instead of dragging frame.... lame http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








didnt i say i dont have the blocks yet.. + i'm still waiting to order my rear bags. Air assisted wont return my calls







and all my other crap form suicide wont be here until proly thursday or so. soon son soon. Patience my young fella'.








SURPRISE http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif . Its Saturday already







and i'm delusional thanx to the lack of sleep. so peace out.


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

All that money into the car and look at the wheels.








How gayzor.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
that happens to all solid beam axle cars. all mk4s except for R32s. 
Is not my choice VW got retarded and didnt make it independent







stupid VW designers 

Hehe, I know. I was just responding to that one particular picture. I know you've got air so it doesn't really matter anyway. Fixed at a flip.


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (j. Kush)*

i like tucking....but i can't do it anymore








crazy columbians pssh


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

now you just need to big turbo that pig santi...


----------



## -Alex- (Aug 10, 2007)

Love it. sooo low.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thanx Wy, i see you posting on EG now







. Gotta get that count up son. 

yeah guy, im working on it..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Verse* »_All that money into the car and look at the wheels.








How gayzor.








thanx for the kind words DAG 

_Quote, originally posted by *j. Kush* »_
Hehe, I know. I was just responding to that one particular picture. I know you've got air so it doesn't really matter anyway. Fixed at a flip.









yeah i know.. its awesome.









_Quote, originally posted by *PirateHooKer* »_i like tucking....but i can't do it anymore








crazy columbians pssh

why not? are u al the way down? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Taxidub_3281* »_now you just need to big turbo that pig santi...

body work first, then Big turbo. BT is the last thing i plan on doing unless i get a huge deal on one. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
yeah guy, im working on it..









work faster..







did u get ur switches figured out?


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







thanx for the kind words DAG 


hahahahah suuppppppppppp nagu!!?!?!?!?! Can't wait to see the ride back in full effect my man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? (Verse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Verse* »_
hahahahah suuppppppppppp nagu!!?!?!?!?! Can't wait to see the ride back in full effect my man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm hoping i get everything done in time.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

after reading the thread title and seeing who made it...the only answer I came up with was YOU DO!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Code3VW)*

*raises hand* I do
I've had a lil project I've been workin' on. Won't be ready in time for Sflgtg, but I'll still be there....with a DD this time
























Ruv ya, Santi.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Cort)*

^^ nice















There is some good content in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I think its time to delete your spoiler it doesnt look bad but it would be so much smoother without one.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gambito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Code3VW* »_after reading the thread title and seeing who made it...the only answer I came up with was YOU DO!
















what do you know, you were right. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_*raises hand* I do
I've had a lil project I've been workin' on. Won't be ready in time for Sflgtg, but I'll still be there....with a DD this time








Ruv ya, Santi. 

thats a nice find. i would love a classic benz or beamer. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Gambito* »_I think its time to delete your spoiler it doesnt look bad but it would be so much smoother without one.

i havent deleted it because i wanna do all my body work @ once. I've thought abuot trying to trade someone w/ another GLI. BUT last night my friends GF backed into my car



























































































so they are buying me a new trunk w/o a spoiler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no spoiler. and no emblem.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Gambito)*

that's going to look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_that's going to look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not as awesome as your face after i smear pb&j all over it


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (PirateHooKer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PirateHooKer* »_
not as awesome as your face after i smear pb&j all over it

may i lick it off please


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PirateHooKer* »_
not as awesome as your face after i smear pb&j all over it








you vicious 

_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_
may i lick it off please
















your sick http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and you would do it too.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_your sick http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and you would do it too. 

hahaha, that Ish is EUrrro! son 
now, hurry up and get those *** ******* on yo


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_
hahaha, that Ish is EUrrro! son 
now, hurry up and get those *** ******* on yo 

i dont have them yet, and i dont have my adapters yet either.







i wont be getting the wheels until friday and hopefully the adapters will be here by then.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_
hahaha, that Ish is EUrrro! son 


No, euro would be smearing Nutella all over and licking it off.
Nutella > all.


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

That sucks about the trunk Santi but all's well that ends well


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
No, euro would be smearing Nutella all over and licking it off.
Nutella > all. 










_Quote, originally posted by *Ubel GLI* »_That sucks about the trunk Santi but all's well that ends well









yeah i know, but i guess it'll be worth it for me, obviousl not for my friend.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

we got pictars for you a-holitos.


----------



## gdog009 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_we got pictars for you a-holitos. 












































































































textured trunk lid FTL


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^







car does look good santi. now you can get a euro trunk lid though. and get rid of that silly spoiler








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_^^







car does look good santi. now you can get a euro trunk lid though. and get rid of that silly spoiler








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








i wnna go euro, but tis gonna take too long, and $150-$200 more than i wanna make my friends spend.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







i wnna go euro, but tis gonna take too long, and $150-$200 more than i wanna make my friends spend. 

Aw you got some hook ups then







Just take someone elses trunk lid, it would look better on your car anyways


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_
Aw you got some hook ups then







Just take someone elses trunk lid, it would look better on your car anyways









i dont have anyone elses trunk to take, and i cant stand seeing my car with the trunk like that. it upsets me everytime


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i dont have anyone elses trunk to take, and i cant stand seeing my car with the trunk like that. it upsets me everytime









I feel your pain. Had a huge dent in my door when I got my car. Cost a arm and a leg to get it fixed but it was so worth it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

**My subs came in, and my new backpack for my camera. i'll have pics of that a little later. 

_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_
I feel your pain. Had a huge dent in my door when I got my car. Cost a arm and a leg to get it fixed but it was so worth it.

i'm glad it was only the trunk. If my car would've been higher it could've been trunk, bumper, lip, rubstrip, and maybe a $1200 fix.


----------



## mk2dubbin16v (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

that make's me happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mk2dubbin16v)*

Subs came in today. Also started to work on the new front lip. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 10" MTX 5510s


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

nothing like a lil bumpin' in the trunk


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*






















that is some power you'll be putting out, can't wait to see this Santi.


----------



## ninjapants (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*

You'll love the mtx buddy. I had 3 10s in my first two cars before I sold them to my brother. Nice and loud and great sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ninjapants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_nothing like a lil bumpin' in the trunk









gotta have it. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Ubel GLI* »_





















that is some power you'll be putting out, can't wait to see this Santi.

i'll only be pushing 1000 watts. Its the same thing i had pushing my audiobahns. but this will sound crisper. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ninjapants* »_You'll love the mtx buddy. I had 3 10s in my first two cars before I sold them to my brother. Nice and loud and great sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i've hard a few sets and they do sound nice. and they look cool too, they'll go w/ my brushed aluminum interior.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Tuckin tire is fun








Shout me a hollar when you come to pick up the goods if you have some time. 
Oh, and what rollers do you have in mind?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

So i talked to SUICIDE Doors today and was like Where the F**k is my package, i'm waiting on rear bag brackets, fittings, air line, and a couple other things, and they said they have been short handed and didnt have some of the stuff in stock, so hopefully it'll be shipped out today or tomorrow so i wont have my stuff until like monday or tuesday









_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_Tuckin tire is fun








Shout me a hollar when you come to pick up the goods if you have some time. 
Oh, and what rollers do you have in mind?

I'll holla at you, i'll have to talk to sean and see. Unless one of u 2 sweethearts would bring it to me on saturday and save me the trip







. i posted the pic on EG of the wheels.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Ballin Santi......just talked to Sean, he told me its cut in and ready to be sprayed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wouldnt have any issue toting it down there for you. Ill talk to scene(sean) tonight.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_Ballin Santi......just talked to Sean, he told me its cut in and ready to be sprayed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wouldnt have any issue toting it down there for you. Ill talk to scene(sean) tonight. 

alright well that would be awesome. let me know. He sent me a pic that he started to spray it already.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

haha...i didnt paint it i just cut it in aka painted the underside. but its primed and ready to go. i just gotta sand it and spray it. and ill buff it for you too before we put it on. so ill defintely have it ready to bring down this saturday
























and your lucky were friends cuz this would cost a lot more for a normal customer lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I know it would. your the man Sean.. It looks so good. i owe you. 
I was just gonna post the pics here also...


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I know it would. your the man Sean.. It looks so good. i owe you. 
I was just gonna post the pics here also...









Awe cry about it cuz you can't whore it















should look damn good once on.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Awe cry about it cuz you can't whore it















should look damn good once on.

It'll be on the car on Saturday so i'll have pics then. And i wasnt crying. *S*TFU Mike.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

thats gonna look sick


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

WOWZA! that is going to looks insane santi, 
now we just need to get jen to take the wing off







JK JK


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_WOWZA! that is going to looks insane santi, 
now we just need to get jen to take the wing off







JK JK 

Heh hehe...I've yet to take a picture of what lies in my basement.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Heh hehe...I've yet to take a picture of what lies in my basement.



























































take it and send it too me, i wish i had something teaser i could send you in return


----------



## ninjapants (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

european asses are the best asses


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ninjapants)*

I know what Jenko have in store, and its gonna be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ninjapants* »_european asses are the best asses 

yes they are. Love the Euros, 

*As for progress:*
i'm gonna test fit the front lip today, and try and sand down the tank. 
and tomorrow will be a working day for sure. Start building the sub box. finish the tank and mount it.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
It'll be on the car on Saturday so i'll have pics then. And i wasnt crying. *S*TFU Mike. 

itll look exactly like my trunk lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
itll look exactly like my trunk lol

i know, and i like it.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i wanna do the rest of my body work but this bumper is taking forever to come in


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_i wanna do the rest of my body work but this bumper is taking forever to come in

that sucks. i'm doing mine as soon as i get more $$$.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

SEANNNNNN
come do my body work.... ill take care of you with money, sex, and all the peanuts you could want....
no seriously puhlease do my bodywork


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_SEANNNNNN
come do my body work.... ill take care of you with money, sex, and all the peanuts you could want....
no seriously puhlease do my bodywork

I can offer the same thing, Except for Hersey bars instead of the peanuts


----------



## 717 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

I'll give you peanuts, Hershey bars, AND some of that ill chron son














I would love for Sean to do my bodywork though.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (717)*

haha thanks guys. whenever i get my own space you guys can give me your cars and ill go to town. lol


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

^^Do you do pickup and delivery???


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (soulchild)*

Thanx for the update Sean, its looking sick 

_Quote, originally posted by *soulchild* »_^^Do you do pickup and delivery???









that'll be easy to arrange... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha thanks guys. whenever i get my own space you guys can give me your cars and ill go to town. lol 

how about I just give you my car now?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Here is an update of what i accomplished today. 
-Moved Monsoon Amp to make room for the new tank. 
-Mocked up belts for tank
-Painted tank (still needs a couple more coats of paint, and then clear)
-Took blue off the headlights and put chrome back on
-took off Comet fender makers and put on regular clear ones
-Put on Golf 4-Mo lip (that i'll be selling soon cause it didnt flow as well as i thought it would)











































I adjusted a few tabs and trimmed a bit of the bumper holes to make it fit, and it fits, but none of the holes align what so ever... *If you want the lip let me know,* its New, i test fitted it and cut a couple of tabs off and thats it. (Its for a Euro GOLF Bumper)


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Gambito)*

why didnt you get the normal jetta 4mo?


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

i wish i had more cash monies


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_why didnt you get the normal jetta 4mo?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_why didnt you get the normal jetta 4mo?

Cause i couldnt find one at the moment. And this one was local and i didnt think it was gonna be off that much, i knew it was gonna be off some.. But it just doesnt flow... I'll take day time pics today.


----------



## SoFloGLI (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Sorry to hear what happened to the rear so close to the GTG. I have those exact subs and I love em. Great choice.


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Acura Type-S)*

those belts are awesome


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (allmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Acura Type-S* »_Sorry to hear what happened to the rear so close to the GTG. I have those exact subs and I love em. Great choice.

sweet, thanx Red. 

_Quote, originally posted by *allmotor6* »_those belts are awesome


thanx. i found them @ Walmart.








*Update:* 
You can see the chrome on the headlights a lil' better, and also the white fender markers. 
I'm getting my new valves today from my buddy Chris. So i'll start on the wiring tonight and pull everything out of the car. I still need some more fittings, but hopefully Home Depot will have everything i need. 
Got my new trunk from Sean on Saturday (IT LOOKS DELICIOUS) I'll have pics of that later. 
Also put on my new daily driver wheels.







I bet not very popular. 
And my new roof spoiler...
































*Just kidding on the spoiler. *


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

looking great with that roof spoiler! i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

bwahahaha roof spoilers ftw, the trunk looks slammin too


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

looks good santi. i think theres something wrong with your front valence though







haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_looks good santi. i think theres something wrong with your front valence though







haha

i know thats why i'm selling it


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i know thats why i'm selling it








 lol that thing is hidious anyways. custom lip ftw


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_ lol that thing is hidious anyways. custom lip ftw
















no is not. 4-mo lip is sexy, i just want a jetta one again. 
I wanna do a custom GLI lip but its gonna be $$$, and i'm broke right now.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Headlights look better chrome, especially once the new kicks go on.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
no is not. 4-mo lip is sexy, i just want a jetta one again. 
I wanna do a custom GLI lip but its gonna be $$$, and i'm broke right now.









yes broke is not fun. i have no money for coils at the moment. what wheels you getting


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

me
although I'm not


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (allmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Headlights look better chrome, especially once the new kicks go on.









yeah, about that... i think its gonna take a bit longer. 

_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_
yes broke is not fun. i have no money for coils at the moment. what wheels you getting









none yet. i had plans, but they fell through due to unforseen circumstances 

_Quote, originally posted by *allmotor6* »_me
although I'm not

















you what?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*rawr*


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif still can't believe i forgot to get a shot of the new rear. doh.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif still can't believe i forgot to get a shot of the new rear. doh.

seriously...no one really did lol


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i forgot too.....


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

you damn slackers


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

only ive found is this one of me adjusting it...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

The only shot i got of it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif still can't believe i forgot to get a shot of the new rear. doh.

DOH
















_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
seriously...no one really did lol

i did.. After u guys left i finally took my camera out, and on my way home i stopped at this cool building and took a few more.








Thanx again dude, it looks beautiful.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Update: 
Still havent received my stuff from suicide, should be here tomorrow, so finally i'll get to start putting together everything on sunday night. 
Went to home depot and got my wood for the new box for the subs.
Also got my new valves from my buddy Chris. Got my adapters in last friday, but never put on the wheels i had planned due to unforeseen circumstances. 
And got my BlackSheep plate mounted, but it was upside down, and i didnt notice until it was mounted so i'll have to flip it. 
Check the difference b/w a Stock Jetta w/ GLI suspension. 25"-26" and my car 21 3/4" 
















































And this is the temporary look w/ the new trunk. 










_Modified by Santi at 11:24 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Your rear almost looks like my rear.


----------



## 717 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*

are you gonna paint the tow hook?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_Your rear almost looks like my rear. 


I wanna shave the exhaust cut out later on when i do all my body work, the trunk wasnt expected to be done this soon. 

_Quote, originally posted by *717* »_are you gonna paint the tow hook? 

i had it painted red, i gotta paint it black again. or red again, idk yet. but it's part fo the to-do list.


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*






















I like the side by side shot


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi, you are inspiration to many. The end.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Habafrog)*

What valves are those?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ubel GLI* »_





















I like the side by side shot









thats you on the right, that car has my stock suspension









_Quote, originally posted by *Habafrog* »_Santi, you are inspiration to many. The end. 

thanx bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_What valves are those?

SMC one way valves.


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*









sooooooooooo sexy


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*









i would very much like to put it in the butt please thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFloGLI (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_ 
i would very much like to put it in the butt please thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just the tip?
Lookin nice as always Santi. Didn't see you at SFL GTG.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_








i would very much like to put it in the butt please thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 same here! that is one sweet pic of the rear santi.


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
that *was* you on the right, that car has my stock suspension









 Shhh don't tell anyone though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_ 
i would very much like to put it in the butt please thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just clean up after ur self. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Acura Type-S* »_
Just the tip?
Lookin nice as always Santi. Didn't see you at SFL GTG.

yeah cus i was @ a BBQ that we had here in Orlando.

_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_ same here! that is one sweet pic of the rear santi.

like i told B, just clean up after ur done.









_Quote, originally posted by *Ubel GLI* »_ Shhh don't tell anyone though









tell who what?


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
tell who what?








 You have a super secret PM


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ubel GLI* »_ You have a super secret PM









replied.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

airride hurts my soul
but i still love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gambito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gambito* »_airride hurts my soul
but i still love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How does it hurt you???

*UpDaTe 2-19-08*
So b/w monday night and all day today i finally got all my wiring done, mounted tank, installed new valves. 
Mounted compressors temporarily in a plain piece of wood until i build my Sub Box. After turning on the car to make sure there were no leaks. I hear air escaping really loud from the tank area. I inspect and come to find out that the tank has a hole on a weld line

















































So in order to fix it correctly i'll ahve to take it down, and take it somewhere that has a welder and have them weld the little hole. i'm so pissed. But w/e its nothing major. I'll try and work on the sub box tomorrow. 
*Pictures. 
All the new fittings, valves and diagram of my set-up.









Valves w/ fittings all together only missing pressure sending units. 










My mess of wires as it used to be.










Starting w/ a blank canvas.









Valves mounted and ready to go.









Put valves in trunk, wired everything else, sending units, and such. Covered stuff in Wire Loom to make it a bit more presentable even though no one is gonna see it. 









Got fittings on the tank, sending unit and pressure switch.









Mounted tank. Still needs to be completely re painted. 









Got compressors and floor back in, They'll be there temporarily, maybe a day or 2 until i can get my sub box all figured out. 









HOLLA 
*




































and WTH. couple of pics. 





















_Modified by Santi at 12:27 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

where can i get a set of those audi wheels.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

santi...I'm speechless.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (moacur)*

interesting


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Euro)*

Lookin good man, making me jealous. I love the design of how you are mounting everything too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

trunk setup looks phenominal...








what color are you planning on painting the tank?


----------



## Ubel GLI (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

That trunk setup is hawt hawt hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*

Lookin good Santi, how many gallons is that tank?


----------



## bangbus (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Lookin good Santi, how many gallons is that tank?

5 gallons

santi that **** is lookin hawt cant wait to get mine underway







thanks again buddy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bangbus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_where can i get a set of those audi wheels. 

cant, at least not that i know of. these are the only set i've ever seen. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Lookin good man, making me jealous. I love the design of how you are mounting everything too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm trying to figure out a way to remount the tank, i like it, but idk how safe it is, i think it should be alright though. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_trunk setup looks phenominal...








what color are you planning on painting the tank?

it was suppose to be a bright silver/mirrorish smooth color. like a matte chrome. But when i put the clear to make it shine more it started dripping and getting all these runs on it and f'ed it up and now it looks like poop








SO idk i'll probably do it that silver again, or maybe blue. i dont even know if i'm gonna keep it anyway, i may get a smaller tank. or mount it somewhere else. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Lookin good Santi, how many gallons is that tank?

7 gallons. from 0-150 psi takes 6 mins w/ the hole on the weld line. from 110-150 takes less than 2 mins w/ the leak. so i'm sure w/o the leak it can shave off a minute of each fill up. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bangbus* »_5 gallons
santi that **** is lookin hawt cant wait to get mine underway







thanks again buddy









no problem. and its a 7 gallon btw.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i think a black with a pearl would be dope for real... 
if i were you i would just do some sort of black, and maybe polish up the fitings or chrome them... if you can do that... that would be sick nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

chrome fittings would be cool but money. i wanna put 2 big ass spikes on the ones that are right next to the belts.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Which viairs are those? dual 400's?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

wow santi, i love the set up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

^thanx









_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Which viairs are those? dual 400's?

450s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^thanx










so when did you wanna do this to my car


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^thanx








450s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sick, my stuff should be comin soon


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_
so when did you wanna do this to my car
















depending how custom you wanna do the set-up it'll proly take me a weekend, if its jsut a simple set-up i can proly do it in one day. you pay for my flgiht and buy the stuff and i'll do it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
sick, my stuff should be comin soon

wat else did u order?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
depending how custom you wanna do the set-up it'll proly take me a weekend, if its jsut a simple set-up i can proly do it in one day. you pay for my flgiht and buy the stuff and i'll do it. 


Maybe I can try to make a trip down to FL sometime soon if i get the money to buy the stuff i need for the set up. custom would be nice, rather hide it all in the spare tire well.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

Well only way to hide everything is to go w/ a 3 gallon tank and one compressor. its a tight fit but we can do it. But it would have to be a all weekend thing so we can do it right. 
And hiding in the spare tire would be a simple set-up.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow this is the first time I have seen thsi thread. Nice mang!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Wow this is the first time I have seen thsi thread. Nice mang!

thanx







i've thought about asking the mods to move it to the air ride area.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

stupid question.... what is the difference between having a 3gallon tank and a 5 gallon tank? minus the fact that the 5 gallon has 2 more gallons








and that doesnt sound too bad.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thanx







i've thought about asking the mods to move it to the air ride area. 

haha it probably should but who cares, it has 32G content in it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

santi im not sure how much money your willing to spend but theres a guy here that his this new chrome spray on plating set up. its all chemical based and looks just like chrome. hes doing my tank right now. cost 300 but its pretty sick and definitely cheaper then real plating. plating was gunna cost me 1200.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

holy hell thats alot of money!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

wat else did u order? 

New Valves, Tank, Compressors


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_stupid question.... what is the difference between having a 3gallon tank and a 5 gallon tank? minus the fact that the 5 gallon has 2 more gallons








and that doesnt sound too bad.

Well besides size, obviously holds more air and lets you go up and down lets say 3 times before compressor kicks in, a 3 gallon lets you go up and down once. But also takes longer to fill up, so bigger tank means bigger compressors or dual. 

_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_santi im not sure how much money your willing to spend but theres a guy here that his this new chrome spray on plating set up. its all chemical based and looks just like chrome. hes doing my tank right now. cost 300 but its pretty sick and definitely cheaper then real plating. plating was gunna cost me 1200. 

thats not a bad deal. I know there is a chrome powder coat also. But i'm gonna wrap it on something, it would be cheaper jsut o buy another tank anyway. but thanx. plating would be cool, but for now the way i'm doing it is gonna work. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
New Valves, Tank, Compressors









Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Santi at 12:39 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

ah okay, well then i may want to do a bigger tank set up.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

sean, you have PM


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

you can do a 5 gallon, and that be the only thing on top, and then a 480 compressor, and valves and hide that.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

weak....very weak








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_weak....very weak








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Weak SAUCE.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

i had R.J. (dashrendar) move it here from the GLI/20th forum.


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i dont know if this is a repost, but are the audi wheels the new rollers?


----------



## 717 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (sambrody44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sambrody44* »_i dont know if this is a repost, but are the audi wheels the new rollers?

no, those are his "in between wheels" wheels.







and to answer a question asked earlier, someone asked where to get some of them and santi said hes never seen any others. i saw a set on an ~03ish A6 here at school. it was the probably the ****tiest package you could get on an A6, it was like the GL 2.0 of Audi's


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (717)*

717 is right.. From what i've been told they were some kind of steelies of TT's or something like that because they are 5x100 16's. but i've never seen a set like mine. but they are the in between wheels. 
Tomorrow i'll be taking my tank to get the leak fixed, and probably repainting the tank if i get a chance. so we'll see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

sick how did i mist this thread? 
looking good Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
by any chance are you selling your old valves







poor me always on the hunt for takeoffs


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

keep up the good work Santi!! the new trunk set up looks sick!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_sick how did i mist this thread? 
looking good Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
by any chance are you selling your old valves







poor me always on the hunt for takeoffs 


well one of them was leaking this thin oil, thats why i replaced them, it was weird.. but i'll sell them, you would only need to find that one fill valve to get them working again. let me know, we can work something out. 
and you missed this thread cause it was in a different forum. i had it int he 20th/GLi forum. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_keep up the good work Santi!! the new trunk set up looks sick!!

thanx, i'm crammed w/ school for the next couple of days and then after that i'll be finishing the subs and false floors/walls.


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

any chance your gonna let us in on the secret of the new wheels?


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Very cool. I can only wish someday that I get air ride... Going for coils first because I have many more things I'm in the middle of at the moment.. I really like the color and everything you've done so far dude!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sambrody44* »_any chance your gonna let us in on the secret of the new wheels?

i could. They jsut got here about an hour ago.. I need tires, and change the studs in the adapters, so as soon as i do that i'll throw them on. So i'm hoping by sunday i can try and have them on. 

_Quote, originally posted by *OrangeDUB* »_Very cool. I can only wish someday that I get air ride... Going for coils first because I have many more things I'm in the middle of at the moment.. I really like the color and everything you've done so far dude! 

thanx, well after you get coils jsut throw bags over them and u'll be good to go.


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

How bout colormatching the tank? Silver just isn't doin it for me.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

ooooooo baby!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Paul.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_How bout colormatching the tank? Silver just isn't doin it for me.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (droche005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul.* »_How bout colormatching the tank? Silver just isn't doin it for me.

silver was temporary. and its black now, i finally got my leak fixed friday, i'll have pics up tomorrow. 
i want a polished Stainless steel one or aluminum


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
silver was temporary. and its black now, i finally got my leak fixed friday, i'll have pics up tomorrow. 
i want a polished Stainless steel one or aluminum

go with the polished stainless
aluminum from what I've been told by many people is crap whoever was making em


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

where are all the pictures of the car with the old wheels on it?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

I have all kinds of pictures w/ the old wheels. 
here is a couple for good memories


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*tear*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
silver was temporary. and its black now, i finally got my leak fixed friday, i'll have pics up tomorrow. 
i want a polished Stainless steel one or *aluminum*

Or we could polish that one it would be EZ, it should turn out just as good as your wheels did


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

did u buy smaller adapters after u got ur inserts painted on ur wheels?


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

took the spacers off; even though adapters+spacers=awesome


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_did u buy smaller adapters after u got ur inserts painted on ur wheels?

no, i had extra 5mm spacers that i took out.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Last week i got my tank hole welded and fixed, so no more air leaks. And then painted it black and didnt pay too much attention to it, and when it was all done.. The paint cracked

































and between yesterday and today i got my sub box all drawn out, cut and put all together, so later on today i'll have it all wrapped up in some kind of material. 
























Subs in the middle and a compressor on each side. 








OOPS How did that get in there.







They have stripper on them. 








New GHL no cat downpipe, hopefully install it this week. 








And changing my BLACK TIP for a BLUE one just cause my buddy wanted to and everything else i have is blue so why not.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
OOPS How did that get in there.







They have stripper on them. 
































awesome sh*t dude ... great seein so much goin on for ur VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gixxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gixxie* »_






















awesome sh*t dude ... great seein so much goin on for ur VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanx http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif!


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i want see new wheels.
i so excited cant form coherent sentence.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Got the wheels polished last night and OMG







Thanx to Madface pictures on saturday when i get them on the car as long as i get my tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

every time i see your car 
makes me want a gli
and bags


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (sambrody44)*

Hey Santi, I can't seem to locate any old school pics with the colormatched Milanos... think you could point me in the right direction?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (j. Kush)*

UPDATE: 
Sub box and compressor top's finally wrapped and done! 









_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_every time i see your car 
makes me want a gli
and bags 

Do it son! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *j. Kush* »_Hey Santi, I can't seem to locate any old school pics with the colormatched Milanos... think you could point me in the right direction?









i got all kinds of pics.. Are you looking for a specific pic, front/rear/side.. or jsut a w/e pic? 
Here is some links: 
http://links.pictures.aol.com/...l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/...l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/...l.jpg


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

nice fabric!


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

eh


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

Is that really the fabric you're going with?
It looks like little mitsubishi logos all over the soccer balls.


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Last week i got my tank hole welded and fixed, so no more air leaks. And then painted it black and didnt pay too much attention to it, and when it was all done.. The paint cracked










*







*

 

did you sand down the tank a little and put primer down before applying new paint??


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_UPDATE: 

i got all kinds of pics.. Are you looking for a specific pic, front/rear/side.. or jsut a w/e pic? 
Here is some links: 
http://links.pictures.aol.com/...l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/...l.jpg
http://links.pictures.aol.com/...l.jpg

Those should suffice for now, thanks a lot man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (j. Kush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_Is that really the fabric you're going with?
It looks like little mitsubishi logos all over the soccer balls.

fro a little while it'll be.. until in a few months i change it again, and re-do the set-up.. i still need a different tank anyways.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_
did you sand down the tank a little and put primer down before applying new paint??

No, thats why it cracked, but i didnt care cause it was temporary. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *j. Kush* »_
Those should suffice for now, thanks a lot man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem J


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Here is pics from the 1552v2 Grand Opening. 
I finished the trunk, but still needs a few finishing touches here and there.. and also a new tank... this one is too big, and its rusting...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

HOT


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

sexy 
u going to paint the wheels blue like ur old wheels?


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

those are night and day from your last wheels


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Paul.)*

nice job, those look amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

those look sick Santi!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this








Everything is so sick...especially the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (v2.)*

Sick Santi







Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any straight on side shots?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (dymer)*

Santi... WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Hell yeah! How come the thread you made in the mkIV forum got 'holed?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Hell yeah! How come the thread you made in the mkIV forum got 'holed?

cus boostin20v is a ****1ng d1khead














and he took 5 points off too.. this is the second time that's happened to me





















apparently you cnat have a build up thread and a pic thread in completely separate forums http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sick Santi







Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any straight on side shots?

yes, i took some but gotta upload them... maybe later on tonight.. 
if i find more i'll post them


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Jeezus pig raping Christ, that guy needs to get laid or something.














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

thats why i dont post in there... cause something always happens... i stay here, or gli/20th area... and EG...


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Mike.)*

sick dude


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (piroquinha)*

Do not get ride of those wheels... ever. They fit the car perfectly.


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

daaaaaamn santi that **** looks sick. any chance you bought those of florida flow? and are you going to paint them like you did the last ones?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Here is pics from the 1552v2 Grand Opening. 
I finished the trunk, but still needs a few finishing touches here and there.. and also a new tank... this one is too big, and its rusting... 










































your welcome santi


----------



## indilowblue (Jul 17, 2006)

time for me to look for another set of wheels


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (indilowblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sambrody44* »_daaaaaamn santi that **** looks sick. any chance you bought those of florida flow? and are you going to paint them like you did the last ones?

nah, i got them from somewhere else.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
your welcome santi

i said thank you on a separate thread on the gli/20th forum. 
But thank you again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
nah, i got them from somewhere else.. 
i said thank you on a separate thread on the gli/20th forum. 
But thank you again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where.......?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (Santi)*

drive that **** bottomed son


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

yeha i try not to all the time thoguh.. i dont wanna rip my subframe off..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_drive that **** bottomed son

I don't know about Santiago, but I can't even turn my steering wheel with my car bottomed.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I don't know about Santiago, but I can't even turn my steering wheel with my car bottomed.

well i dont.. its gotta be flat and straight i couldnt turn my wheel at all.. i'm tucking my whole tire... i can trun slightly... but i doubt i could do a U-turn on a football field


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (Santi)*

All I hear is excuses kids. It's ain't a crime to rub.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (paul wall)*

I don't make excuses, losers make excuses. Winners go home and f*ck the prom queen. They get to her house with their cars in the air though!


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

..loser always whine about their best...


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

santi wat r u goin to do for cel bc of no cat? i put a spacer in and got it again


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (glimark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_All I hear is excuses kids. It's ain't a crime to rub.









i've been rubbing for a very long long time... i dont complain about that... 

_Quote, originally posted by *glimark* »_santi wat r u goin to do for cel bc of no cat? i put a spacer in and got it again 

i'm jsut gonna deal with it if it comes on.. i dont care about a CEL that much as long as i keep checking it randomly w/ a vag-com.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

look at your previous two posts. looks like some complaining to me.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

w/e your a sh!tty rapper anyways...


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

haha, I know


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (paul wall)*

As much as i really dont like Paul Wall, Bangin Screw is the cut.
And damn i love your car Santi! Let those not on air complain about us driving 'too high'! haha.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

I'll complain all day son


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (paul wall)*

Well it is a lot harder to drive a mk4 with their tiny fenders super slammed. Ask me how I know.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

tiny fenders?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_As much as i really dont like Paul Wall, Bangin Screw is the cut.
And damn i love your car Santi! Let those not on air complain about us driving 'too high'! haha.

oh i dont care about that.. they can complain al they want, sh!t dont face me


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_tiny fenders?

Mk4s have tiny venders, I used to have a mk4 now I have a large yacht and its fenders are enormous....
Driving Low is over-rated anyways, Im about to be done with it for good on the daily... Well Not completely but a lot more subtle low, more along the lines of the Lexus.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

mark iv fenders may be small compared to big bodied benz's and such, but compared to other vws, you all have it made.
parking low is overrated
oh and santi it's faze not face


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Paul.)*

looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Gambito)*

I think it could be lower.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

your telling me..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

you relocate the rear perches yet?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

why would i do that? rear i'm satisfied with.. tire is hitting the fender liner already.. i need to get my fronts lower.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I am hacking my fronts up.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i already hacked them up a bit... What set-up do you have? and why have you had it for a year and no install c'mon...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

cause I was not interested in it for awhile. I had them up forsale.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

what is that for? those brackets for the bags are beefy.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I bought them like that. they came of a B5 already


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i thought you had a mk4?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i thought you had a mk4? 

nope passat son!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

alright werd. well get on it... you got all kinds of air knowledge people up there anyways.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

*UPDATE Finally.







*
I was working on installing my new shiny tank and then sliced my finger while cutting up some air line.. so things got put on hold..
I got a 4-port Stainless Steel Tank from Horn Blasters. 








*

This is what my goodies look like when piled on top of each other.. This is a few days before i put the wheels on. 

















My Purty Tires.








The longer studs are the ones i had to get cause the wheels center bore is so thick they wouldnt thread on the small ones. 








































This is what was left of my dogbone bolt that goes into the tranny when i broke it a couple of months ago. 








It was a Porsche Shop where i did my wheels and they had some cool lil' monsters. The brown one its the Shop Owners Race Car. But i want the red one.. Its so sexy. 


















































Tranny Case and Drain Plug









Subframe Scrapage 









Subframe where control arms are bolted.









Ripped CV Boots









After i installed the new wheels. But yo all have already seen them.
































Changed my Turbo Inlet Pipe from a Black Forge one to a Blue Eurojet , not cause of brand, but because it was blue and my friend didnt want it.. It sucked, its such a tight fit... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
































































*


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

how does the stretch look like on those 912s? ive heard some mixed reviews on the stretch, wat do u think? and that trunk setup is going to look good once its all done!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanx. 912s dont stretch much... Go w/ 512s if you can find some, or 452s. I got the 912s cause i didnt need stretch since the wheels are only 8's.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Damn it's amazing to see the difference between the underside of a Floridian car and a Canadian car


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Damn it's amazing to see the difference between the underside of a Floridian car and a Canadian car









in whatsense? that ours isnt destroyed by winter salt?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
in whatsense? that ours isnt destroyed by winter salt?

Pretty much, I wish I had a pic of mine to compare


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Pretty much, I wish I had a pic of mine to compare









i cant imagine, thats another reason why i wouldnt live in the north, cause the salt and cold destroyes cars and roads.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Here is the continuation of the update above... 
Got the tank set-up, bolted, and no leaks.. Well until i check in the morning. 
Also got a prosport gauge form my buddy, so i can change my autometer one! 
All i have left to do is wire up my AMP and hook up the subs. 
Then add some LED lighting for aesthetic purpose only and voila! Trunk will be done! 
and on w/ the pics.. 
*
This is the cut that prevented me from finishing the other night, every time i grabbed something the cut would open up again and start bleeding





















it was annoying... 








Aligning the Tank... 








Almost all done, its bolted but still wiring up the pressure sensor, and sending unit for the gauge. 








And DONE!!







I went inside and my dog came in and left me a present!























J/K














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








*


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Haha leave that poop in there








Looks good man. I like the layout. Not too sure about the materials used, but it's your car!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

I really love your car, but im not a fan of the new wheels or the trunk setup.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

i did the same with my dogbone bolt







SUCKS
love the new wheels...trunk set up im not so crazy about


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangeDUB* »_Haha leave that poop in there









Looks good man. I like the layout. Not too sure about the materials used, but it's your car!









oh the poop is there to stay. i just wanted something different. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_I really love your car, but im not a fan of the new wheels or the trunk setup.









Thanx Jimbo. i love the wheels cause of the fitment, its perfect. the trunk setup its temporary, i've changed so many things it'll sit like this for a little while, but im sure by WF or H2O it'll be changed. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_i did the same with my dogbone bolt







SUCKS
love the new wheels...trunk set up im not so crazy about

i had my motor attached w/ 2 motor mounts only and had to drive it like that for 2 days










































it sucked, and i had to make 2 trips to mechanicsshop, cause one of the days he wasnt there.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

ugh thats no good......when mine broke it was prob the worst experience ever
we tried to use an easy out to get the rest out...to bad that broke off in the bolts


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

the soccer balls and astroturf looks like butthole


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_the soccer balls and astroturf looks like butthole

agreed why'd you go with that?


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm glad somebody on the internet is finally saying what everyone in real life has been saying.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

rub some dirt on that cut and get to work


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_ugh thats no good......when mine broke it was prob the worst experience ever
we tried to use an easy out to get the rest out...to bad that broke off in the bolts
















oh sh!tty. i ended up getting one w/ upgraded bushings, so it was kinda worth it in the end..









_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_the soccer balls and astroturf looks like butthole

man you dont like anything... i dont think i've ever seen you say a positive thing on anything around this forum, everyone has their opinions and all, but you just hate on everything you see. 

_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
agreed why'd you go with that?

just to do something different, kinda comical, its temporary anyway i'm proly gonna change it within the next couple of months. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwPanda* »_I'm glad somebody on the internet is finally saying what everyone in real life has been saying.

oh maybe you should something in real life when i'm around instead of posting it... i guess this is th eonly time you guys have seen it since i havetn driven the car out anywhere. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_rub some dirt on that cut and get to work









i rubbed some rust form the old tank and it stopped bleeding rather quickly and its been perfect since.!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I hope you don't get aides.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

poop adds character


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Quit being so damn sensitive.
I tell it like it is.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

sorry. i thought everyone already told you to your face when you first started even talking about doing the soccerballs and indoor/outdoor carpet


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwPanda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_Quit being so damn sensitive.
I tell it like it is.

oh yeah i forgot...









_Quote, originally posted by *vwPanda* »_sorry. i thought everyone already told you to your face when you first started even talking about doing the soccerballs and indoor/outdoor carpet

i personally dont care.. i dont think it looks that bad. and i dont remember many people saying anything before.. but w/e


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

damn you people are critical


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

You should grow some real grass back there.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_You should grow some real grass back there.









cha cha cha cha chia!
Now from the people who brought you the original Chia Pet, the all new Chia Jetta!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_You should grow some real grass back there.
















yeah, and water it w/ the condensation from the tank.. and rust and dew, and hmm no.. 
I'm changing it soon. idk i like it, but it wasnt as satisfying as i wanted it.. maybe i'm jsut gonna change the fabric. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
cha cha cha cha chia!
Now from the people who brought you the original Chia Pet, the all new Chia Jetta!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

its not my taste for the truck but that doesn't matter either. do you thing. its your car not mine.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

oh i know.. and it has nothing to do w/ what people say cause i dotn care.. i've done plenty of stuff to my car that people havent liked at all and i still do it for me, if they like it cool, and if not thats cool too.. 
I jsut thought it was gonna look a lil' better.. i think its the fabric. cus the grass looks alright. and the subs arent in yet either so we'll see.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh i know.. and it has nothing to do w/ what people say cause i dotn care.. i've done plenty of stuff to my car that people havent liked at all and i still do it for me, if they like it cool, and if not thats cool too.. 
I jsut thought it was gonna look a lil' better.. i think its the fabric. cus the grass looks alright. and the subs arent in yet either so we'll see. 

The fabric is definitely the worst of it. I'm not really feeling the turf either, but it might look better with different fabric.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

real grass is where its at. and get justin to make you a sub box out of fiberglass that is actually shaped like a soccer ball. do it for the fanclub.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

fabric and grass isnt my cup of tea but its your car. and the wheels look awesome


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (droche005)*

i think this thread have to be moved to upholstery forum








Common guys lets get back on topic: Tucking Tire Build


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

santi...u needa come get ur new baggs from me already


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwPanda* »_real grass is where its at. and get justin to make you a sub box out of fiberglass that is actually shaped like a soccer ball. do it for the fanclub.

ok ducky.. i do need to have jsutin build me a box though. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i think this thread have to be moved to upholstery forum








Common guys lets get back on topic: Tucking Tire Build

i'm tucking tire, now i need to tuck rim..









_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_santi...u needa come get ur new baggs from me already

i kknow, call me..


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Here is the continuation of the update above... 
Got the tank set-up, bolted, and no leaks.. Well until i check in the morning. 
Also got a prosport gauge form my buddy, so i can change my autometer one! 
All i have left to do is wire up my AMP and hook up the subs. 
Then add some LED lighting for aesthetic purpose only and voila! Trunk will be done! 
and on w/ the pics.. 

This is the cut that prevented me from finishing the other night, every time i grabbed something the cut would open up again and start bleeding





















it was annoying... 














OUCH!!!!!


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

I like soccer theme, its nice to see SOMETHING ****ING DIFFERENT beside the hardwood floor idea JESUS CHRIST!!!
Keep it up, you gonna make it to Show and Go?


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

some1 made a fake screename and put your car forsale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3781843


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_some1 made a fake screename and put your car forsale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3781843

what the ........


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_some1 made a fake screename and put your car forsale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3781843






























its someone here fomr Orlando that's trying to be funny


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_





























its someone here fomr Orlando that's trying to be funny









Shoot, Id make a disclaimer if anyone did actually want to trade for some of the cars listed.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Shoot, Id make a disclaimer if anyone did actually want to trade for some of the cars listed.
















yeah specially the blugatti


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I h8 columbians with blue cars in florida.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

did you finish your stuff done yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I can't when its thousands of miles away from me. 
I am getting the notching done around the 20th though. I am making plans and schedules.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

oh your out of town? booo.. go back and put the stuff on the car...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh your out of town? booo.. go back and put the stuff on the car... 

You say that as if Shawn will ever actually finish this?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

from what it looks like in here none of yours are "done" either


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_from what it looks like in here none of yours are "done" either

















we are a millions miles closer to being done than you... and you've had the stuff for longer than us.








I'm gonna have to agree with Mark!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_








we are a millions miles closer to being done than you... and you've had the stuff for longer than us.








I'm gonna have to agree with Mark!


















I lost motivation awhile ago.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_









I lost motivation awhile ago.









you motivated austin into buying some.. c'mon little trooper you still have it in you!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
you motivated austin into buying some.. c'mon little trooper you still have it in you! 

the boxes of **** are at my office son


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i know, you got them on the 6th or 7th. or w/e..







so go do work.. go home and DO WORK!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ go home and DO WORK! 

that sounds like my wife


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

SIK Santi! I saw your car in our hotel parking lot at H2Oi 2007!!! Yes, I also stayed at the Comfort Inn.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mrgreek2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrgreek2002* »_SIK Santi! I saw your car in our hotel parking lot at H2Oi 2007!!! Yes, I also stayed at the Comfort Inn.

thanx dude. thats before bags and benz wheels. i cant wait to get back to h2o this year.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_UPDATE: 
Sub box and compressor top's finally wrapped and done! 










That is just awesome...being a futbol player my whole life...this is just awesome to see





















to you Santi http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_
That is just awesome...being a futbol player my whole life...this is just awesome to see





















to you Santi http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Thanx nut. 
Update 4/22/08
Last thursday i installed my new boost gauge, its a PROSport Gauge, it turns on white, i wanna get the blue one, and also their A/F Ratio & volt gauge. 
Also got my new rear bags from Kevin today (thanx Kevin) I'm gonna be doing some trimming and adjusting to make sure they settle as much as possible. 
I'll be working on them tomorrow, if not thursday for sure. Also I'll be shortening my shifter inside the car. 
and on w/ pics, i'll post pics of the processing of the trimming later. 
























also some a couple of pics i took the otehr day, i have more to upload. 
















Also got my new toy.







Still need to clean it up and find a Jetta body for it for mini-me and getting new rims for it. 
























Also my dog was being nosy, so i snapped a pic of him. Its a Chines crested/Pug Mix. I know weird, but he's awesome.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

ur car is lookin hawwttt


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

Dude that is one scary looking dog, reminds of an Ewok


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

sooooooooooo how are them firestone bags?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_sooooooooooo how are them firestone bags?

x2 i want pics of them installed!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi, those bags are INSANE!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_Dude that is one scary looking dog, reminds of an Ewok

He's a unique character...























_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_sooooooooooo how are them firestone bags?


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
x2 i want pics of them installed!

they are awesome.. pics below. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Santi, those bags are INSANE!!!

i know!! 
Update of 4/29
 
I removed the rear fender liners that were rubbing on the tires... 








Also started to try and figure out how i'm gonna make my new switch box work.

















And also installed those firestone bags... 
Previous BAgs 








And the rubbage that it had and why i wanted to get rid of them 








And then the new bags.. Fully compressed. 









And half way extended. 









I'll try and get pics of the outside fo the car later on tonight. cause i took these inside the garage. 
 
Thanx to [email protected] for the bags, they are perfect. There was a small bit of grinding on one of them i had to do to make it fit exactly around the nipple on the frame, but otehr than that it worked perfectly. bolts aligned everything aligned just right. 
and thanx to mark for getting me the bags themselves! 


_Modified by Santi at 11:51 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

you're welcome santi.....ahem


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_you're welcome santi.....ahem

Thanx Mark







For reals! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

these rear bags are the shizzle


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_these rear bags are the shizzle

x2


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

no outside pics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

moar pics, outside and fully extended








they look beefier on the car then on the website..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Damn Im excited about these rear bags. Get some pics so we can see how much play they afford. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Also started to try and figure out how i'm gonna make my new switch box work.

















damn it that was part of my plan this summer. i was hoping no onw else would think of it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_these rear bags are the shizzle

fa sho! 

_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_no outside pics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









tomorrow.









_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_moar pics, outside and fully extended








they look beefier on the car then on the website..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they are, the are thinner than a bellow bag, but still strong enough to handle lots of PSI

_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Damn Im excited about these rear bags. Get some pics so we can see how much play they afford. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a lot, i'll take them tomorrow. 

_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_ 
damn it that was part of my plan this summer. i was hoping no onw else would think of it.









i've thought about it for a while, and have had this thing for a couple of months... sorry.







you can still do it


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_








i've thought about it for a while, and have had this thing for a couple of months... sorry.







you can still do it 

at the rate you are going with the pics youll be lucky if you ever do it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I am trying to get these bags for the wagon.








Lookin in good homie.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am trying to get these bags for the wagon.








Lookin in good homie.









Talk to Kevin he'll get you set up. I love em.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Already am. He was out last time we chatted








all you MKIV ****ers buying them up


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Already am. He was out last time we chatted








all you MKIV ****ers buying them up









Kev offered them the first time around I regret not getting them. Got the air house II's. When I couldnt get brackets and was to lazy to have brackets made he offered them again and I took him up on em.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

no worries. I am going to order them in the near future. 
Kevin knows his stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

pure sex....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
at the rate you are going with the pics youll be lucky if you ever do it

yeah right funny guy... i need a wiring diagram for it, and also just finished school, so hopefully next week i'll have time to take my interior apart and re-do that, i just got my new 4gauge wire kit for my re-wiring of my amp and subs, and all of the air. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am trying to get these bags for the wagon.








Lookin in good homie.









your slacking mroe than i am.









_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_pure sex....

thanx dude.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

IM sent Santi!
I am sure you love the new bags, they look much more practical for a compact.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangeDUB* »_IM sent Santi!
I am sure you love the new bags, they look much more practical for a compact.

they are, IM'd back!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

BTW here is a pic of the outside of the car w/ the bags @ 65PSI, 
Dont mind the sh!tty pic, and the little bit of over spray on the tires.

























Also adding my plumbing system.. 











_Modified by Santi at 2:35 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

dear santi, 
I hate you
. 
stop with the teaser pics, I want to see them all the way down..
now.
Love always, 
Ryan


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

agreed.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

The new setup seem to be alot less cumbersome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_dear santi, 
I hate you
. 
stop with the teaser pics, I want to see them all the way down..
now.
Love always, 
Ryan










_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_agreed.

Its nto a teaser pic.. how high do you need it to go... It'll give you at least 6-7" of clearance b/w the tire and the quarter panel. 
Damn you guys are picky.














I can tell you this, with the shocks fully extended the bag still has more to go.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

we drive volkswagens... we want to know how LOW they go. come on now.


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*

low is old news......4x4 is the new cool
























Page 12 is mine










_Modified by soulchild at 1:29 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_we drive volkswagens... we want to know how LOW they go. come on now.









see, atleast i wasnt the only one thinking this








Santi put it on its nuts and then show me


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

he's scared of the ridicule of not being the lowest anymore...its ok santi u hada good run


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_he's scared of the ridicule of not being the lowest anymore...its ok santi u hada good run

So who is the LOWEST?








damn i want to put my stuff on!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_he's scared of the ridicule of not being the lowest anymore...its ok santi u hada good run


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_we drive volkswagens... we want to know how LOW they go. come on now.









haha
santi, i dont get how it helps you to go higher


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_we drive volkswagens... we want to know how LOW they go. come on now.









I thought i posted before, they go just as low as my other ones did, i'm botomed out in the rear, my rear beam is laying on the frame.. metal on metal. 

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_he's scared of the ridicule of not being the lowest anymore...its ok santi u hada good run

arent chu a funny guy...







i never bragged about being the lowest, but i was definitely low on coils. And on bags for having the cheap kit that i bag i'm pretty damn low and its been like this since day one.... But no worries i'll be w/o body work tucking rim (i hope) unlike you cheating w/ them pulled fenders..







j/k! 



_Modified by Santi at 12:23 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_*...but fine i'll whore out some pics later...*

Get to it!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Get to it!









havent had a chance to take pics. maybe today. I forgot i took the ones i had for posting in the computer in my house.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

get rid of them ugly wheels


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_get rid of them ugly wheels









they arent ugly, but i have been thnking about getting rid of them. maybe even get 19s and still tuck all 4 corners.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Ok 
in my opinion they are ugly. do not fit the car for doo doo. 

If you like them rock em. Just expect to hear others thoughts









I have already been told my wheels do not look good on my car. Imagine if I found a set of Brabus monoblock 2's mmmmmmmm I would be in heaven


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

oh i dont care what people think, but i do listen and respect their opinions, i hated thse wheels on a benz when i first saw them, but i got to fall in love with them enough to put them on my car, but i want osmething different jsut cause i'm a whore.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

ha ha I know you are a whore son!!!









But these wheels are a big deal this year. i guess maybe I am tired of seeing them so much. 
MKVs are running the **** out of them


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha I know you are a whore son!!!









But these wheels are a big deal this year. i guess maybe I am tired of seeing them so much. 
MKVs are running the **** out of them









yeha they freaking started popping out all over the mk5 forum.. and mostly 17s too.. but thats kinda why i wanna sell them. i'm the only in the US w/ them on a mk4 in 18s, one other silver stone GTI that has them on 17s but not installed yet. IDK we'll see if i find anything worth it that will fit just as well, the offset on these is so perfect.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeha they freaking started popping out all over the mk5 forum.. and mostly 17s too.. but thats kinda why i wanna sell them. i'm the only in the US w/ them on a mk4 in 18s, one other silver stone GTI that has them on 17s but not installed yet. IDK we'll see if i find anything worth it that will fit just as well, the offset on these is so perfect. 

i know where theres another set of 18's


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
i know where theres another set of 18's






















you should rock those Mark. for a little while.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Here is some whoring for you guys. They arent anything amazing, but some fun shots around some dirt.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thar we go, looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any idea what your final et is front and back?


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

So sick. The last shot is $$$$$


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Thar we go, looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any idea what your final et is front and back?

24 all the way around, or maybe 26. one or the other. my adapters are 20s front and rear.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks good santi panti


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

def looks sick


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

o my low


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Thanx guys.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*tuckin' on 20's*

How about some tuckin' on 20's?
[



Wheels:
Hipnotic 1C Black 8.5x20 ET 35 23mm spacer rear/20mm spacer Front
Falken GRB FK 452 235x35x20


_Modified by Notabora2 at 12:32 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: tuckin' on 20's (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_How about some tuckin' on 20's?

20's are nice.. but you got pulled fenders, thats a different ball game. it looks sick for sure though.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: tuckin' on 20's (Santi)*

Yes, I understand. I had the fender pulled in 2004 for my other rims. Should I remove the pics from this thread and post in another? Dont wanna start no trouble. 
Also thanks Santi!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: tuckin' on 20's (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_How about some tuckin' on 20's?
[



Wheels:
Hipnotic 1C Black 8.5x20 ET 35 23mm spacer rear/20mm spacer Front
Falken GRB FK 452 235x35x20

_Modified by Notabora2 at 12:32 AM 5-7-2008_

u germans and ur crzy styles haha...jk tight work!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: tuckin' on 20's (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Thanks.....I like Germany and the Germans but I'm not a German. I am standing in this pic.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: tuckin' on 20's (Notabora2)*

i dont see you all i see is camo....hahaha
dood that camo really does mess with ur eyes wen ur all ina group...


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: tuckin' on 20's (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Yeah, the new stuff is a digital pattern. Also at night, its totally invisible/hard to see. So it works pretty good.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: tuckin' on 20's (Notabora2)*

Santi, I'm lovin those rollin shots man. Those look awesome!







Car is lookin great as always, still the nicest GLI in my eyes!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meant to ask you, is your rear beam hitting your exhaust at all as well?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: tuckin' on 20's (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Yes, I understand. I had the fender pulled in 2004 for my other rims. Should I remove the pics from this thread and post in another? Dont wanna start no trouble. 
Also thanks Santi!

yeha you had showed me a pic of the fenders before.. it looks perfect, i lov ehte line they have. 
and i dont care about the pics.. you can leave them here.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_i dont see you all i see is camo....hahaha
dood that camo really does mess with ur eyes wen ur all ina group...

your so retarded...









_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Santi, I'm lovin those rollin shots man. Those look awesome!







Car is lookin great as always, still the nicest GLI in my eyes!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meant to ask you, is your rear beam hitting your exhaust at all as well?

oh yeah it's been laying on it since the day i got my bags, and w/ the new bags the rear beam hits the frame hard..


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Okay Santi-
Got the schematics. Looks pretty straight-forward, and I think it will be as easy as I thought (maybe easier)
I just got a brilliant idea as well... keep it all oem in a way


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OrangeDUB)*

^thanx bud^^























BTW Got these coming.. :-X


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^thanx bud^^























BTW Got these coming.. :-X 









word son!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I've heard that the projectors are a bit dull and what not i'm gonna look into changing the projectors for something a little better quality, but i have High Beams also just in case, and Micro DE fogs that will be getting HID's soon too.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Santi I have heard of lots of people swapping out the lens for a more clear one/fresnel lens etc... you could find the parts on ebay and/or HIDPlanet. Swapping out the lens for the projectors once oyu get it out of the housing would take nothing more than bending back a few tabs.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OrangeDUB)*

alright sweet, i didnt know you can change jsut the lens, sweet.. i'll look into that...


----------



## tim00 jti (Feb 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tim00 jti)*

LMK if you are selling the retrofit's


----------



## tim00 jti (Feb 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

he sold them to some kid in texas already.


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tim00 jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim00 jti* »_he sold them to some kid in texas already.









Then make me a set Tim


----------



## tim00 jti (Feb 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Pmed you a lot of randomness.


----------



## SoCalElite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^thanx bud^^























BTW Got these coming.. :-X 









Reps = FTL!!!


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalElite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalElite* »_
Reps = FTL!!!

hahaha!!! 
Light output of OEM's = FAIL!


----------



## SoCalElite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kleckers69)*

_Modified by SoCalElite at 9:26 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalElite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_LMK if you are selling the retrofit's









they are gone like Tim said, but he can make you a sick set fa sho! 

_Quote, originally posted by *tim00 jti* »_









your such a hater Timmy. But dont worry you'll have more work sooner than later..









_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalElite* »_
Reps = FTL!!!

yeah but i'm gonna change them a bit to make them awesome.. And also i rather psend $500-$600 for new ones, than $1000-$1500 for used ones that dont light up as well. I'll be satisfied.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kleckers69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kleckers69* »_
hahaha!!! 
Light output of OEM's = FAIL!

kleck = jealous he doesnt have OEMs


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
kleck = jealous he doesnt have OEMs

lol... far from... 
perhaps if they were bi-xenon, and didn't have crappy output... i would be jealous... then again, if that was the case, I would have a set


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kleckers69)*

@ least it looks low from this angle...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Maybe im missing it but where the hell are the pictures with the rear all the way down with the new rear bags?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

The ones on the page before w/ the dirt all around.. I dont tuck rim, my rear beam hits the frame of the car.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Do we have the first notched REAR on a mkIV coming our way?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_









Love this pic man, curious are you worried about that burnt off paint which exposed metal making the fender rust. I only ask b/c I now have that problem on my drivers side. Bought some touch up paint for it though


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Love this pic man, curious are you worried about that burnt off paint which exposed metal making the fender rust. I only ask b/c I now have that problem on my drivers side. Bought some touch up paint for it though

raise your car lol
i learned the hard way, but burnt paint isnt fun, espically when you get the bill from the body shop


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Do we have the first notched REAR on a mkIV coming our way?









i think so, well in the near future maybe, i need to figure out the rest of my wheel situation first. 
But i've looked at it and its a maybe... 

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Love this pic man, curious are you worried about that burnt off paint which exposed metal making the fender rust. I only ask b/c I now have that problem on my drivers side. Bought some touch up paint for it though

its been like that for a while, but i jsut havent had the chance to get the paint to touch it up.. but it hasnt rusted yet, and i wash the car once a week.. but yeah jsut keep it painted jsut in case so it doesnt look this bad, mine chipped after i pulled the quarter panels w/ a bat.









_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
raise your car lol
i learned the hard way, but burnt paint isnt fun, espically when you get the bill from the body shop









x2. i'm gonna end up doing a full respray on the car anyways.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

more pics.. but not much of an update. 
I'm gonna be working on my friends Passat all next week, so i doubt i'll be able to work on my car at all, i still have a bunch of crap to do to mine but i havetn had any time.. hopefully soon i can finish my trunk and sub set-up. 
The only thing i'll be doing is putting in my new headlights, i got the ballasts, bulb adapters, and bulbs, jsut waiting on the headlights. 
and on w/ the pics. 
*
This is how low the rear bags are, so you guys can see finally see it. 

















i'm proly gonna end up going w/ these tails!
















As stock and old as headlights can get, no fogs, and clear turns. looks so plain. 








and these are the ballasts









And the new project car, my friends Squillo









*


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

your pics of the front are with the rear all the way up cheater!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (vwPanda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwPanda* »_your pics of the front are with the rear all the way up cheater!

looks great anyway


----------



## tim00 jti (Feb 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

:bandhead: should've talked to me about a REAL d2s setup silly goose, not a drop in w/ d2s adapters.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tim00 jti)*

i know timmy, but i already had the bulbs, and the ballasts were cheap, it'll be temporary until i get something a little nicer from you and change those lenses on the projectors. 
and ducky, i know the rear is all the way up.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Hey man, first off your car looks great!
I've been reading a bunch of your thread but I'm curious of what your final offset and size on your wheels? I'm concerned about fitment issues however I believe my wheels have a similar final offset and size as yours.
Thanks


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OrangeDUB)*

Like seeing the pics of the rear, and good luck and can't wait to see that passat done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Hey man, first off your car looks great!
I've been reading a bunch of your thread but I'm curious of what your final offset and size on your wheels? I'm concerned about fitment issues however I believe my wheels have a similar final offset and size as yours.
Thanks

thanx dude, they are et44 or 46 w/ 20mm adapters, so final et is 24 or 26. 
They fit perfectly. btw, they are 18x8. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Like seeing the pics of the rear, and good luck and can't wait to see that passat done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx bud, you should figure out a way to mill down the rear wheels like 5mm and have the quarter panel sitting on the lip of the wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully i'll have that passat done by friday. it needs a lot of work.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*



































































































































































so last night i was hanging out w/ a few friends, and put the car up to ride height level, start driving off, and my gauge start giving me warning BEEPs, and the front left corner is flashing.. so i roll down my window, and hear plastic rubbing... I have it set @ 19psi, so if it goes to that, or below it BEEPS, i'm like WTF. maybe i didnt press the button for long enough. 
SO i put air on it again, and then a mile or 2 down the road same thing, BEEPs, i'm like WTF... 
So i get home after filling up the corner about every mile or so (for around 20-25 miles) and tunr the wheel, and hear a HISSING noise, i put my hadn up in there behind the wheel and come to find out The Leader line that comes out of the bag was leaking,














so now i gotta replace them... 
BUT lucky for me, my buddy that i'm doing the passat for has a set of extra ones that i cna get form him, onyl problem now is that i may have to get some more air line cus the leader hose that broke are shorter by 6" than the new ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

That sucks dude... so many people having bag problems lately.








I don't think you should lower the rear anymore unless you plan to get the front down some more because it already looks like the back goes a tad lower. Love those wheels on the car though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

should of stuck with the retro fits. Just my opinion though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_That sucks dude... so many people having bag problems lately.








I don't think you should lower the rear anymore unless you plan to get the front down some more because it already looks like the back goes a tad lower. Love those wheels on the car though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh if i ge the rear lower, it'll be when i get my front on the ground.. The rear does look like it sits a tiny bit lower, but if you look @ the side skirt its higher in the back than the front.. idk, mk4s are weird. specially cus they dont have IRS.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

Boo santi that sucks!!!!!
Seems like your "accident" was alot less expensize though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Brian Fantana)*

oh it was, i didnt have to buy anything yet, i might need a hex nipple and thats about it, well 2 since i'll proly redo both fronts together.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

SO i'm bumping this back up cause i got more stuff.... 
here is what i'll have to install for the next few days. 
























I still have my HIDs to install







havent gotten my turn signals, or city lights. 
need to replace my taillight switch, one of my taillights doesnt turn on, brake light works, and turn signal, and reverse. so hopefully that'll fix it. 
I'm also gonna try and get some custom plates made to replace my upper strut bushing and the plate that goes over the strut top. 
I need to replace my driver side vent since i'm getting rid of this too: 








I'll also be building another mk5 this weekend so i gotta get my stuff done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And someone buy my wheels. PLEASE!








Here is a pic of a test fit from the other day.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i like them.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_









That look awesome, Santi!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

new shoes look hawt! I was gonna get them for my avant actually. highly approved in my books Santi.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_new shoes look hawt! I was gonna get them for my avant actually. highly approved in my books Santi.

thanx, trade me. i want the wheels u have on the avant. well i cna get a set to trade u, those werent mine, they are my friends. lets hope i sell my wheels soon so i can get my new wheels which may or may not be those.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

i wonder who's fif your buildin'


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Some dude w/ some fruity name... I v Ike Why??/








j/k MikeWhy


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Rookie... Your a good GrassHopper
Love the new pics!


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah man, those wheels look great on there. even better in person!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Here is a picture of my trunk i never posted before.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

wow, that trunk looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

were are the soccerballs?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i took those out long time ago, and the sub box got stolen out of my garage like 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

damn man did you leave it open or something?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

No, Xtina left to go to work, and when she came back it was open. and the door that goes into patio that then goes to the house was locked, which we never lock that door. They were brand new, i hadnt even wired them yet, i jsut made the box ad threw them in the trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

sucks homie.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i know, but w/e i dont have the pace to put them anywhere anyways.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

what are those notches on the handles?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_what are those notches on the handles?

unfinished project from last year..


----------



## Highway Pirate (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*









Santi...*ABSOLUTELY OUTSTANDING!! *


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
unfinished project from last year..









ya dont get drunk and go at ur car with a dremel or a blunt pocket knife


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highway Pirate* »_ Santi...*ABSOLUTELY OUTSTANDING!! *









thanx Mike. 

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
ya dont get drunk and go at ur car with a dremel or a blunt pocket knife

i try not to.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

F'ing gangsta!!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

so you can see the size. I think I am going to make them a tad bigger though. Bitch to weed the yahoo design


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

So are you sending me one when you ship me your gauges?








i am helping you out


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

That is the only one made so far. 
He will have some by the end of next week and a bunch at h20


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_so you can see the size. I think I am going to make them a tad bigger though. Bitch to weed the yahoo design










yeah a tad bigger may work, but like 10-15% bigger. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_So are you sending me one when you ship me your gauges?








i am helping you out









what gauges??? 
and yes i'll send u one


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I am going to make them 2" tall 
santi if you want a couple bigger ones for something let me know


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I take it the files worked?








Those look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am going to make them 2" tall 
santi if you want a couple bigger ones for something let me know









dude i'll take w/e u give me... i jsut gotta find where to put them and if they are bigger i jsut wanna make sure they'll fit/flow well. 
i'm not gonna try and pull one like this...







http://www.alssportshop.com/images/window1.jpg
Pwnd. 
just some old sh!tty pics i found pre coils... 








WAY WAY before painted lips were "cool", 2 years ago. 








these are even better... When i first got the wheels... One side was silver and one side was black...
























OMG, jsut found a pic of the fist day i had the car, i put a stubby and the Hella comet side markers...
















My old bike. 








some other pic. 








And idk if anyone remembered these.


















_Modified by Santi at 11:12 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I can make one about 10 tall







That would make it about 2 ft long


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

yeah, i think i'll pass. i wouldnt know where to put it to make it look good...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
these are even better... When i first got the wheels... One side was silver and one side was black...

























_Modified by Santi at 11:12 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

It wasnt my idea, thats jsut how i got them, after that is when i went to all blue...


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I love your car dude. I would be sick on some 17" HTN Z5s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

do it
http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gambito)*

i wish i had the money for something besides OEM+ wheels.








some schidmts, carlines, hre, image, so many.... just not enough dough. tracers, i'd love a set of those...


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Gambito)*

wow santi i love the stickers. i think the gold flake look is ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Make sure you rock that roof rack for h20. It fu*king works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gambito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_wow santi i love the stickers. i think the gold flake look is ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that was the mock up, i doubt any of them will be that color. but we'll see. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Gambito* »_Make sure you rock that roof rack for h20. It fu*king works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh it will, but it wont be blue...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

ha ha 
I would put it on the wall of your garage


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i could do that, but its a nice sticker to put in a wall. 
i can just put it on some construction paper, frame it and hang it.


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

The reason for the fenders not rusting is because VW used anodized metal unlike on the mark 3's. Thats why you see mark 3 fenders rusting and not mark 4's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcestylzdtailer* »_The reason for the fenders not rusting is because VW used anodized metal unlike on the mark 3's. Thats why you see mark 3 fenders rusting and not mark 4's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh thats good to know!! i know my front fedners are rusting on the inside some, but the quarter panels arent at all... 
but i've seen some rust before. not mine..


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yea, i dont know what the cause of it rusting, but usually they dont rust if ever.. You prolly will get some on the frame from the rubbing of the tire.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

this car is boss!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

this car is boss!

any recent pics?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (35i 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *35i 2000* »_this car is boss!

any recent pics?

look on the page before.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcestylzdtailer* »_Yea, i dont know what the cause of it rusting, but usually they dont rust if ever.. You prolly will get some on the frame from the rubbing of the tire.

idk, its just surface rust... 

_Quote, originally posted by *35i 2000* »_this car is boss!
any recent pics?

just the ones in the last 2 pages. or here http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Oh and none of the stickers will be engine turn. Sorry. that was scape i have around. 
Maybe the next order santi








you will have
White
Light blue
copper
chrome 
red
Silver
Wood
and I think 5 small pink ones with no @yahoo








over 50 stickers. I think close to 60. 
Should be out in the mail on tuesday. I am cutting today.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

SICKNESS, those wood ones should be sick as hell....







I might keep those to myself... 
*
UPDATE on the actual build: *
So my driver side valves started staying open by themselves, and wouldnt close...





















I thought i had it was my switch box, but is not... 
*So i decided to rip apart my car to get analog gauges in so far i got this out: *
Rain tray - to adjust the front valves
all trunk setup- to reach rear valves
back seats - to run air line for gauges. 
driver side dash panels
*Still need to take out: *
passenger side seat
center console
glove box
*and the goal for tonight: *
run air line for gauges
install new A-pillar pod (cloth one from 42dd)
remove TV
take CD player out of glove box and put in center console
install gauge, and wire bulbs
remove old digi gauge (still need new drivers side A/C vent)
mount new switch box in 'hidden' spot. (coin tray)
i think thats it.. 
i'll update it later tonight with some pics. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Ambitious. GL


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Ambitious. GL









X2
But those Fl boyz don't have cold weather for another few months! My ass would have a hoodie on if I was doing that ****.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Ambitious. GL









x2 cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

So obviously not all of it got done, my center console was acting stupid, but i did manage to take half of it out, and ran into a problem of how my gauge panel is going to stay in place. ... anyone have an idea????






























Here is what it looked like last year @ h2o when it was clean and "pretty".... 








And this is where my digi gauge has been... 








got me a bench vice to help me with tightening fittings and other carious things... its so useful, $21 at home depot.
















started taking apart my driver side consoles, and old gauge pod in the A-pillar 








so cheap looking, idk why i kept it in there for so long... also had a A/F gauge i never used. 








then decided to try and f'k with my boost gauge, it has 3 sets of LEDS, red, white, and green, red is aon at all times, but i wanted to try and switch it that white is on at all times, and when i turn on the headlights it turns on Red, but it didnt work, and i didnt wanna break it, so i'm jsut gonna buy a different one. that has a blue LED, and red needle. 








back seats, and half of the frame of the trunk came out... 








you can see my rear valves way in there 








where my radio use to be, i had a remote hard wired on the center console so i never had to open the glove box. 








my 42dd pod, it was faded, so i sprayed it black w/ vinyl dye. 








TV.. barely use it, its hooked up to my Ipod, so its out!! 








my sweet new gauges and fittings.. 
















no panels, except for the center console, still need to re-do all my wiring for the radio. since i had it all extended to reach to the glove box. 








back of the gauges all tightened up and w/ fittings attached! 








and this is what is gonna look like. 








my pile of parts.... 








my rear seats, and trunk floor. 








And here is an old pic of my front strut, i never psoted one... The green stuff is where i modified it. 
I still need to get new bushings made, and get a new bearing. 








AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
i think my car lowered it self since last time... the subframe(where my shaved dogbone is) is lowered than this, but not on the ground.. i guess i still need about 1/8-1/4" 
These are from my driver side control arm. think i need new bushings???











































_Modified by Santi at 11:14 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Very nice


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Here is what i did today.... 
*
Finished removing the center console, and main part where the radio goes. 








took my pressure switch off to replace it with a new one, and it was all f'ed up by condensation... 








Also the sending unit was all f'ed up too. but thats gone since i'm running analog gauges now... 








new 110/145 pressure switch...








this is how my tank and compressors were setup, and the compressors went into a 90 degree that then went into the tank, so i decided to change it.... 








spaced the compressors out further so i can bolt them straight into the tank. 








my dirty ass trunk, i'm cleaning it all up before i put it all back together.. 








using my handy new toy...
















Still have a lot of work to do, and according to suicide doors my valves jsut nee to be taken apart (again) and move more **** around, tomorrow afternoon i should have all of the lines ran, and some hopefully putting the car back together... 
*


----------



## Highway Pirate (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Highway Pirate)*

thanx. btw i'll get u those pics later today, i completely forgot to take them last night


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

very nice! so is the radio moving from the glove box to under the gauges now?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I want those gauges.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_very nice! so is the radio moving from the glove box to under the gauges now?

yup, i thoguht about leaving the radio in the glove box and getting just CD tray pocket thingy instead... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I want those gauges.

they are so sweet, after they are have light they look so much better.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi i have some parts for you







haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Santi i have some parts for you







haha

YAY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

so your only running a 4 vavle set up? and when placing the condensation trap, dont you want to put it in line before the tank gets the air so it can catch the moisture b4 it gets in the tank? o and looks dope as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_so your only running a 4 vavle set up? and when placing the condensation trap, dont you want to put it in line before the tank gets the air so it can catch the moisture b4 it gets in the tank? o and looks dope as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

most industrial applications have the water traps after the tank, because it is thought that more water condenses after it cools..
although water is water , in vapor form or not.. so its always there so if it is before the tank and hot the trap will do the job..
its just that his tank most likely does not have a drain so water will build up in the tank, but never make it to the valves


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_so your only running a 4 vavle set up? and when placing the condensation trap, dont you want to put it in line before the tank gets the air so it can catch the moisture b4 it gets in the tank? o and looks dope as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What Ryan said is correct. 
As for the valves, its an 8 valve, jsut that my front valves are in the front of the car.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

I think you should buy my RS.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_I think you should buy my RS.









i would if i had $$$


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Got these things in today thanx to Shawn W.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

So you think you're legit now?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_So you think you're legit now?










no, but its a start, still need a website, should have business cards by h2o. 
Oh and register the company in FL.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Got these things in today thanx to Shawn W. 









BALLER


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

What colors are the two next to the blue ones on the right?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

orange, and wood.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I am in th same boat, have the decals and cards made.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

nice! after all the dumb ?s il be asking you in the future about air i think i be representing your decals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I am in th same boat, have the decals and cards made. 


thats a cute design,







Kustom w/ a K. thats hardcore baller sh!t.








looks good.. i gotta send u my shiz soon... just waiting to do another build... 

_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_nice! after all the dumb ?s il be asking you in the future about air i think i be representing your decals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

alright, well once u get all the air stuff in and what not let me know i'll send u a sticker!! 
I'm limited to have stickers on cars with air for right now.. i'm gonna try and have some more made.. but idk if shawn is gonna be up for the challenge again.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats a cute design,







Kustom w/ a K. thats hardcore baller sh!t.








looks good.. i gotta send u my shiz soon... just waiting to do another build... 


You know you'd rock one!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
You know you'd rock one!









u cna jsut tag the cover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

*Update 9/23: 
After being slammed with school for the past week, finally got to work on the car today for a couple hours, clean some stuff up... got tires, and my new wheels... 

Started with taking the water trap apart, making sure nothing was bad, and cleaned it up a bit. 








Got watertrap and left compressor all tight. 








then new pressure switch, and new fitting that goes to the gauge up front, and right compressor back in.








top pic, all cleaned up! 








then took my front left valve that keeps acting stupid took it all apart (for the 5th time) and took it almost down to every small piece... everything looked good, so put it back together... 








Remember this mess... 

Quote, originally posted by Santi » 
my dirty ass trunk, i'm cleaning it all up before i put it all back together.. 










Well cleaned it up(fixed my vacuum in the process cause it wasnt working right). 








then added the fittings for the airline that goes to the gauges, and also airline for the dump lines to go outside, and added some wire loom. 








also got me some tires... 215/35/18 front, and 215/40/18 rear. 








Also got my wheels... no worries, they arent Konigs. should have tires all mounted up tomorrow morning. 
















*


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Um...you forgot to show us what the wheels were. All I see are boxes


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

show us!!!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Nice man, cant wait to see everything tip top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking good Santi.
How do you like the Firestones? My rear blew today, a hole exactly like how yours were showing the rubbage wear. I'm debating on whether to fork out more for the Firestones, or 5" Slams and grind some things down. Advice?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

I just did 5" slam's on a bettle, It's tight but a better way to go IMO.
By the way Santi,
I can't wait, hurry, hurry, hurry.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I'll have more pics later, i left my camera in my house w/ the SD Card.... 
Unless i find some from H2O i'll psot them here.... 
the 5" slam ones are stronger than the firestone, but they do fit much tighter,... Thats my main thing, i love how the firestones fit well, no worrys about ti rubbing on anything.. thinner, but still ride well..


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

NEED PICS OF NEW WHEELS PLZ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jesster)*

*UPDATE*
I know a lot of people saw the car done, gauges, and switch box, and trunk.... 
But idk if anyone took pictures of it, due to rain i had my windows up most of the time... I'll have pics of that sometime during the weekend though.. But here is the continuation of some of the stuff that took place on tuesday, wednesday, thursday. 
*
Airline coming out for the gauges... 








All air lines have been ran, and center console is back in place 








did a little tucking of wires with some wire loom for the front valves. 








hooked up airline and pressure switch for tank








tank, frame, and line all connected in back








Now, thse are form TODAY 10/2/08
Got my new H21W, and H5W bulbs for city lights, and turn signals for the OEM HID Reps








Thanx to an awesome stupid coilpack blowing yesterday, i had to go to the dealer and spend $37 dollars on oen today... 








And then ducky scanned my car, and the VAGINACOMMUNICATOR said my "clutch pedal switch has implausible signal" 
So got one of thsoe. 








Then after i had put on my new bearings and such i hadnt checked clearance under the car yet, to see how much lower i had gone, i think the tires are holding me up some... But here is what i'm looking at for now... 
Its a 30AMP Fuse.. about 3/16" thick
















I'll have pics of the gauges, and everything else all finished up later this weekend... 
and for the ones that hadnt seen the pics of the wheels, here you go.... 
BTW they are FOR SALE 

































And the finished trunk








* 



_Modified by Santi at 12:52 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Wheels already for sale. God damn! Love looking at where you stuff it all through your car. Looks great as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG! Dude the Alphards look freakin hawt, I'd say keep them fo sho! What adapters are you running btw, I'm so jealous of your non pokeage!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Lookin good Santi.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

keep the alphards santi they fit so well


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Wheels already for sale. God damn! Love looking at where you stuff it all through your car. Looks great as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








yup.. thanx! 

_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_OMG! Dude the Alphards look freakin hawt, I'd say keep them fo sho! What adapters are you running btw, I'm so jealous of your non pokeage!

i got 20mm adapters, nothing special. just stretched tires and massive drop

_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_keep the alphards santi they fit so well

they need to be 5-7mm further in up front, and like 10mm in rear.. i wanna tuck


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*









where is my sticker?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_








where is my sticker?

PM me your address.


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Has anyone told you they miss the retrofits.... idk maybe its just me... either way im a big fan!


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SweetandLow)*

**** looks real good man. 
When I get my slim tank I'd love to have you reconfigure my setup (if your up for it), because I def. don't wanna. You know your stuff man, keep pushing that envelope.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_Has anyone told you they miss the retrofits.... idk maybe its just me... either way im a big fan!

i miss the brightness of them, but i dont miss the look that much... 

_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_**** looks real good man. 
When I get my slim tank I'd love to have you reconfigure my setup (if your up for it), because I def. don't wanna. You know your stuff man, keep pushing that envelope.

yeah dude, bring it over here and we do something cool... find some cool material @ Joann Fabrics that u like and we'll wrap it on that...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

trunk looks so good now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looked sick at h2o man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
here's some crappy pics i took lol


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (Santi)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (vrrrrr)*

I'll start with some OLD pics... I loved these wheels. 








































Ok, so here is the ****ing deal, for those who read.. (and those who dont, i dont care







)
I got lots of plans for my car, i'll keep doing work until its gone... 
For the next 2 months i got lots of things to fix/change/upgrade! 
-make new intake box
-move tank gauge to trunk or glove box
-move boost gauge to center console(instead of tank gauge) I want my A pillar clean of stuff
-re-wire gauges to a switch instead of On all the time
-re-do trunk
--re align everything
--re wrap floor
-get new upper strut plates
-get new strut bearings
-fix radio harness
-clean seats
-detail exterior
I need to also get rid of my RS's, or put $$$ into them. So unless a pot of Gold drops in front of me, they need to go ASAP. 
But here is a couple of pics to keep u guys updated, this is how it sits right now!! (nothing special, i know there 2nd pic has a bright spot all over the right)


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Sounds like you've got your work cut out for you over the next couple months. I know how you feel about selling wheels, ive had the Mandrus' FS FOREVER, I need to free up some cash...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Yeah, its happened before.. I've had them for sale since i got them.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

Here we go!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO Some pics i found of the car.








this one is by Paul(plain), it looks so sick.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those RSII's look sooo amazing man, I have always wanted to see those wheels pulled off well on a MKIV
to me those wheels are like if a BBS RS was banging an RC (the classy 337 RC's not the street trash GLI RC's) but at the same time the RC's was getting a little asian persuasion on the side from some T37's...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

i wish i bumped into u too at the show ur car is dope! like the new shoes.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

^^^^I might in JAx in a couple of weeks.. I was around all day saturday and sunday, next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_those RSII's look sooo amazing man, I have always wanted to see those wheels pulled off well on a MKIV
to me those wheels are like if a BBS RS was banging an RC (the classy 337 RC's not the street trash GLI RC's) but at the same time the RC's was getting a little asian persuasion on the side from some T37's...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yeha, some of the JDM wheels have insane amount of concave.. That was part of my inspiration, but i wanted a wheel that was euro style


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Wheels look awesome, Santi!


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

New wheels are














. Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uniblack20)*

your car is always $ .. but seriously how long are these wheels staying?







what number set is this?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The new wheels are RIDICULOUS!!!! Looks incredible. What ever happened to your Retrofits?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the new wheels Santi!


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

when ur in jax hit me up.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

WOW!! like your wheels sanit!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re:  (psycopathicryda)*

Thanx for all the nice comments guys!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_your car is always $ .. but seriously how long are these wheels staying?







what number set is this?









they are gonna be here for a long long time, dont worry about that. 
including spare wheels, this is set # 10 or 11 IIRC.







is not that bad for 3 years of having the car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_when ur in jax hit me up.

when i get a set date i'll shoot you a PM. Right now its planned for the week of the 9th of march.. but is not certain.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

dope.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking good as ALWAYS!!!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_dope.

Indeed


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

Sup guys.. havent updated this thread in a while msotly cause i havent dont anything new to my car, school and ABS, and looking for a job has been taking all my time. 
Going to SOWO this weekend so i have lots of plans, i'm hoping i can finish it all. Should have a couple of unveiled cars there, '09 United Gray mk5 Rabbit, and Red mk4 Jetta. 
Here is the list of stuff i have planned that needs to be done by say, 8AM tomorrow morning. 
Repaint wheels. 
Suede Headliner and Pillars
Re-do trunk
Re-wire car
Re-run airlines.
Find new ballast of my OEM HIDs. 
New Parts: 
ACCUAIR Manifold
Dakota Digital Odyssey Series 1 Gauge
Custom ABS Switchbox. 
Prosport Boost Gauge
5gal Aluminum Tank
New 1/4" Airline
Airlift leader lines. 
McMaster Aluminum 6 port manifold. 
Numatics Nickel Plated fittings
Numatics Watertraps
Shrader(sp?) Valve
Possibly airtools hose if i have time to buy it. 
Essentially the whole setup its getting changed minus the compressors. 
I had plans of redoing my floormats, and engine covers but thats gonna have to wait 'til H2O. I just ran out of time.. 
*IF* i have time to add pictures i'll post them later but i doubt i'm gonna post anything until after SOWO.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Santi I am going to be calling you next week.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds like you have your hands full this week Santi. Git r' done!!! The new setup looks very nice. I'm interested to see how well the Accuair manifold will work out. Good luck finishing for SoWo


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (Santi)*

I hope you get it all worked out Santi? 
drunk girls suck


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (Shawn W.)*

damn http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (.Mark.)*

WTF????


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (.Mark.)*

wtf.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (lcurtisl)*

Damnnn. What's the story ?
On another note...
How do you like that Accuair manifold? It's so clean and compact I don't mind the extra money.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (Shawn W.)*
















**** man, that sucks. Hope you get it all squared away.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (suicidesilence)*

Santi, was great to meet you at sowo and sorry to hear what happened Saturday night. Hope everything gets straightened out


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Who likes tucking tire?? -Build Up thread. (psi glx)*

Hey Guys... 
I know I've been gone for a little while since last week... 
Trying to finish up the car last week was crazy... 
From the OG list this is what i still have to do: 
Repaint wheels.
Suede Headliner and Pillars
Find new ballast of my OEM HIDs.
Install steering wheel w/ quick release
New Parts:
5gal Aluminum Tank
Numatics watertraps
Possibly airtools hose if i have time to buy it. 
I was able to remove all of my air ride and re-install and everything in a matter of 24hrs. 
I started @ 12 on thursday, and finished by 12 on Friday, and left ORlando @ 1PM, 4 hrs behind schedule. Not too bad for the amount of work i did. 
The headliner its finally @ my house, i have the pillars, just waiting on the sunroof cover, and sunroof motor cover to get that done. 
I'm hoping the car will look quite differently/cleaner by H2O. I doubt I'll go to Waterfest @ this point as i need to save money, so if i go i might just fly, or drive up w/ someone else. 
I'll hopefully will have more updates as I have time and work on the car. I also have to go through the thread and update all the dead links... 
and now on w/ the pics: 
*
New steering wheel, nothing impressive... 








The ACCUAIR manifold:
Review: I LOVE IT. ITs such simple setup, it works great, and its compact, its designed not to run gauges, to adding the 4 T's to run the gauges isnt a big deal, i wish they had an option for that on the back side or something similar, but besides that its really smooth, and works very well. Very impressed on how its built. Recommend it!! 








Numatics watertrap vs. SMC. 
Much bigger, a nddoes have a water level, its kinda of a pain to make it, so i'm hoping i get it to work. 








random stretch picture. 225/35 Nankangs on my 18x10. 








And finally the start of the build... 
Car off the ground. 








Aluminum tank was showing up on monday, so i didnt get to put it on the car, so i still need to re-do the top floor w/ a few modifications... but here is the basic setup of everything. 















SMC DOT Aprroved 1/4"








Mounted everything down... 








Still need to clean up all of the wires as its a mess, but not too bad for what it involved. 








Switch Panel , Yes thats LEGO. I had this great big idea of doing my trunk, floor mats, and engine covers in gray LEGO, BUT i decided not to go trhough with it... IT would've not been cost effective, and not as cool as i originally had planned... IF somehow i get a lum sum of money i'll possibly go through with it.. LEGO store is only like 20mins form my house. (Downtown Disney)








Everythign was tested and ready! 








Putting wheels back on the car. 








Freshly washed, and packed up! 








New Tow Hook Display








Gauge panel, CD Player, and Switch Panel all ready... 








And the trunk floor. 








The headliner








The new tank








The trunk floor. (that isnt gonna happen anymore) 








*


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

looking good man. I am running the accuair manifold as well and it is a great design cant say enough good things about it. Your setup is looking very nice pretty similar to my bro's build. Well keep up the good work man. Hope to see your car in person some day.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

...awesome is all i have to say. center console looks great with the legos. clean setup too. those accuairs are definitely money


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ill detail your exterior.
like, for reals.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_ill detail your exterior.
like, for reals.

WErd come do it then... It needs it..


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

or maybe ill just send my buddy over, im a tab immobile right now (knee surgery)








i just wanna touch your car.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_or maybe ill just send my buddy over, im a tab immobile right now (knee surgery)








i just wanna touch your car.

hahaha well come 2 H2O, it'll be there fo sho.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

wow, thats looks awsome santi. i couldnt imagine it to far when we talked about it. but its comin along great!!








lmk if u can find me a tank with the ports only on the ends. thx


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*

LEGOS!!!!







F*CKING GENIUS!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_wow, thats looks awsome santi. i couldnt imagine it to far when we talked about it. but its comin along great!!
lmk if u can find me a tank with the ports only on the ends. thx


HAvent found anything that would work unless we use the slim tank.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

looks damn beautiful santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as always


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I need a new host... I need something that doesnt go down every 6 months and i end up with dead links...








Anyways... 
Old pictures from a few weeks ago.... 








































And new interior look to come.. Nothing crazy, staying OEM... 
And some MAson Tech Great Plates... Should help getting the rear a little lower.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

can't wait to see it.
Looks good as always.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

going for that gutted interior look?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I'm liking what i see sir...i'm like what i see....


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

hi santi


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

damn. Where did it all go?!?!


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can't wait to see the interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Finishing the headliner today... 
Sunroof is back in... 
Door cards are in, and door seals. 
Glovebox, and driver side dash is back in. 
Gonna put the carpet in today, 
finish up tomorrow with the rest of the things/plastics,
and headliner. 
Still need to put my new tank in as well for the time being. 
Redoing the trunk setup in a few weeks (AGAIN







) Things are always changing... 

_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_can't wait to see it.
Looks good as always.

thank you sir! 

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_going for that gutted interior look?









Its a RACEKOR dont you know.. All VWs are...









_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_hi santi


























_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_damn. Where did it all go?!?!

Garbage!










_Modified by Santi at 12:58 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

oh thanks...








i said something to u know...stupid santi...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_oh thanks...








i said something to u know...stupid santi...









hahaha 
I like what i see too...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

just wait til h20, kicking u and no beer


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

looking good santi..
i wanna see how it looks with those mason tech's in there


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_just wait til h20, kicking u and no beer









i dont need ur Texan beer... 

_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_looking good santi..
i wanna see how it looks with those mason tech's in there

Me too, im hoping i can put them on soon...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

mmmmm....Texan beer.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Hey Santi question can i take off the bottom bag plate? how safe is it?


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

you get the mason techs in?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_Hey Santi question can i take off the bottom bag plate? how safe is it?

Off front, rear? whaat bag.. need more details... 
I'm thinking you're referring to bottom plate off a UVAIR up front, yes! 

_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_you get the mason techs in?

No not yet. hopefully this week.


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

I see the update, but no pics, what gives.. give us something to work with


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_I see the update, but no pics, what gives.. give us something to work with









hahaha
WEll I have no updates yet. It's been ungodly hot lately, doesnt make me wanna do anything in my garage. 
Gonna try and have the Mason Tech PLates put on this week, and if its cool one of these mornings I'm gonna put the carpet, and rest of interior in. 
My Headliner got some bubbles after i finished it so i might just have a buddy help me finish it up as he does great work w/ headliners.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*



Santi said:


> Off front, rear? whaat bag.. need more details...
> I'm thinking you're referring to bottom plate off a UVAIR up front, yes!
> 
> yes the front uvair.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
yes the front uvair.


then yeah you can remove it!


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I need a new host... I need something that doesnt go down every 6 months and i end up with dead links...











im a fan of http://www.imageshack.us ... i still have pictures from over 2-3 years ago that still work. just a thought since all your archived builds have no working pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_
im a fan of http://www.imageshack.us ... i still have pictures from over 2-3 years ago that still work. just a thought since all your archived builds have no working pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

If i have any problems next time i'll be using. 
Its temporary until i get my host for my ABS stuff up and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Finally we got some more pictars.. 
Interior still not done... But soon i hope..








*
Got me some new Brakes.. 
















After brakes were all done, the caliper hit the inside of the wheel so we had to grind it down a bit, but it worked well.. 

















Some shots of the interior... Like i said, not finished at all. 
















This needs to be re-done, might have a shop do it.. Suede doesnt stretch very well.. AT ALL. 








Finally put my new strut caps on as well. 
























* 


_Modified by Santi at 6:06 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*









Mmmmmmmm............


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

purty


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_purty









TANX! 

_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_ 
Mmmmmmmm............

haha


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

those look


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

i like those strut bearings


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

Those look like the strut bearings I'm using for my custom setup too. Great stuff santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

I'm curious to see the rest of the strut bearing assembly, looks pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

lookin' good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

love the gray interior


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_love the gray interior 

x2
I really like the strut bearings too. Can't wait to see it all put back together.


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Now you should wash it... and awesome idea for the strut mounts.
Thanks for all the help with my bags. I will be needing the accuair manifold after all. I'm too OCD about all the wiring so that should clean it up and one of the tabs on the valve relays broke off. O and I grounded the valves so the pressure sensors work now. 
Car looks good can't wait to see it finished. I'll be giving you a call sometime tommorrow.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Ah i see you finally have time to try the strut bearings i made you







Lmk how it goes man 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Finally put my new strut caps on as well. 
























[/color] 

_Modified by Santi at 6:06 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

Thanx to everyone for the comments.. 
The bearings are still 'under development' its something i've been working on for over a year, was personal project, going to be a ABS products once its ready. 
BIG BIG Thanx to Andy Tran for making them, gonna have more work for you soon.








BTW. 
Wheels are for sale someone buy them... I have them listed for $2200 shipped. I'll take $2000 shipped. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4516053


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Sad to see em go...one of my tops on your car, alphards and Zaubers up top too


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Wheels are for sale someone buy them...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Sad to see em go...one of my tops on your car, alphards and Zaubers up top too










_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









I know, i know... But i think the wheels are too motorsports for my car... 
I want something w/ lip, or something w/ more flash, if they dont sell I'm still gonna go through with my original plans and do a full polish on them.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ill be waiting for pricing on that bearing setup. just a friendly reminder


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_ill be waiting for pricing on that bearing setup. just a friendly reminder 








alright!


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

did u ever get the mason techs in there??


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_did u ever get the mason techs in there??

he great plates? no not yet, havent had time to take the car to my mechanics shop and use the lift


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Thanx to everyone for the comments.. 
The bearings are still 'under development' its something i've been working on for over a year, was personal project, going to be a ABS products once its ready. 
BIG BIG Thanx to Andy Tran for making them, gonna have more work for you soon.








*BTW. *
*Wheels are for sale someone buy them... I have them listed for $2200 shipped. I'll take $2000 shipped. *
*http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4516053*
*








*

Very Nice.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
he great plates? no not yet, havent had time to take the car to my mechanics shop and use the lift

yeah..
i def wanna see what they'll do with a car with air


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*

great plates + air =


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

are you finished yet?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

No, i wish. gonna work on the interior tomorrow AM.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

So here are the latest news with the car. 
-Sold my RSIIs. 
-Bought new wheels -Dont ask for pics... 
-grinded my brakes to fit new wheels
-Got my new MASON TECH's









Grinded the fronts.. Still need to smooth them out a little more... 








Tight clearance??







its taken care of! 








then clearance for the rear as a little tight as well, 1 note card fits, 2 dont... 








hmmmmm i wonder where this fitting is going to... 








My new noise makers







on the left side... 








and on the right side.
















Ah look how purty that looks... 








no sunlight under the car... 








HEy look, my new box came in... 








and they arent BABY BLUE...
















They have so much sparkle.. ITS AWESOME!!! 








Struts will be installed tomorrow.. I got a new tattoo today in my arm and its sore as ****.. and it poured all day...


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pics of the tattoo? lol


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

hahaa dude if anyone ever ****s with you in your car, those airhorns are ****ing beastly. I remember my ear was ringing when some guy did it when i was walkin on the street. **** is crazy, but I no longer want to view this thread because i am already jealous of your green mason-techs. GRRRRRRR


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

any specs on the wheels? et? size? you need to hurry and do work on those mason techs cuz im waiting on your review to see some clearances shots b4 i order mine


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pielout)*

so when you beep your front will drop?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

sick! glad to see you went with the masontech's. they're awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

First Impression of the new struts: 
The built is solid, quality of parts/paint and everything is amazing. 
The ride quality is unbelievable. 
Installation, just like any type of strut/coil over, its straight forward, take stock stuff out, put new stuff in.. Done! 
I recommend them even more now, I'll ahve pictures with measurements later on. 

_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_pics of the tattoo? lol


















_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_hahaa dude if anyone ever ****s with you in your car, those airhorns are ****ing beastly. I remember my ear was ringing when some guy did it when i was walkin on the street. **** is crazy, but I no longer want to view this thread because i am already jealous of your green mason-techs. GRRRRRRR






















































































hahahah they are amazing. You're gonna be very happy with them. 

_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_any specs on the wheels? et? size? you need to hurry and do work on those mason techs cuz im waiting on your review to see some clearances shots b4 i order mine









Offsets i'm not sure about. 
18x8 front et20
18x9 rear et25 
Clearance on the inside is plenty, its about an inch, I still ahve to take pictures of them all the way down, and all up so you get an idea. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_so when you beep your front will drop?









haha No. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_sick! glad to see you went with the masontech's. they're awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they are so awesome!!


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Lovin the ink dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*

haha... Tat is raw dude! me likey... air horns, good choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now put up some fücking side shots before i fücking kill you!!!








love,
black chris


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

oh thats right your valves are in the rain tray!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

Pics santi!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Pics santi! 

x2


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

Pics when it stops raining, dont expect pics of the wheels...









_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_Lovin the ink dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanx!! Got more work to do still on my back on a couple other small pieces i have. 

_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_haha... Tat is raw dude! me likey... air horns, good choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now put up some fücking side shots before i fücking kill you!!!








love,
black chris

christopherDAblackGUY patience... Its ***** pouring over here, so i'm waiting to take the car out to take some pics.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_oh thats right your valves are in the rain tray!









nah son.. Ive had Accuair since SOWO...


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

i know you were lying to me last night saynti. 
HOWDARE U !?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_i know you were lying to me last night saynti. 
HOWDARE U !?

cus thats how i roll son...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Dude... when will you get over the fact that you will NEVAR be low. I don't get it, you try and try and try, and even with these perrdy mason-tech's you'll never be low








Looks ill son... now do work!!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

i cant wait to see this Santi ya allways do it propa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*








what new wheels balling?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*





































Update: 
Here is a few more pics of when i put the struts in... 
*
Old struts, vs. New Ones








Changing leader line fittings.. [ i look retarded in that pic]








Pretty new struts waiting to be put on!! 








doing werk! 








Grinding those ****ing brakes.. 
















New struts all put in, check there is plenty of clearance between the inside of the wheel and the strut. 








Wheel Teaser
















Side skirt almost on the floor.. 








Ground to fender... 








a little over 21" 








*


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Nice. I like the wheel clearance that these new struts have. What are the specs on that wheel? width/diameter/offset?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

18x8 et25
18x9 et25
215/35 Linglongs all around.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_18x8 et25
18x9 et25
215/35 Linglongs all around. 

Haha, alright the Linglongs def confirmed it...nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait to see


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

very nice


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks great santi! i wanna see new wheels


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

quit ur teasin


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

HOOTIE HOOOO! keep em waiting.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

I coulda had those wheels!








Stance = amazing =it car and new setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanx to everyone for their comments... 
Dan I'll still trade you.. we can do a little test fitting @ h2o


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

im so jealous man. i want some new mason tech struts so bad. but i have to get rid of my sig. series first lol. your car is on point man, keep it up. and love the new wheels on your car btw


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

So do we have to wait to see these wheels until h2o?


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

Hmm wonder what those are.....


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

what mason techs are these...? and were you at the movies in olando the other night by chance my buddy swears he saw your car?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (mmm222)*

mannn i wish i were that lowwww!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looks sick santi, i like the new wheels










_Modified by .Mark. at 10:53 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## VTEC THIS VR (Apr 8, 2005)

You forgetting someone?








<---------------------------------


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

crazy!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr phhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

dude more pics santi!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

flat lips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Ubel GLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

HYPE


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Looking good santi. . can't wait for Air Affair


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

sleek.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Pics of new wheels or GTFO


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Pics of new wheels or GTFO










Don't worry, they're not that cool... joking santi, I think I like them even more than the RSII's


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*

damn santi, i didnt know you had new struts.... Looks awesome, cant wait to see the car again man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

The fitment on the rears is so sick... I personally think the front needs some poke, but that's me.


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

Santi.. I think after all this is done. We shoulda arm wrestle at h2o


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PATTYCRAKK)*

another teaser pic. 









_Quote, originally posted by *markfif* »_im so jealous man. i want some new mason tech struts so bad. but i have to get rid of my sig. series first lol. your car is on point man, keep it up. and love the new wheels on your car btw









we do need to sell thsoe, and get you setup w/ some new stuff








thanx bro. 

_Quote, originally posted by *DubuTeaEff* »_So do we have to wait to see these wheels until h2o?

Yeaup! 

_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_what mason techs are these...? and were you at the movies in olando the other night by chance my buddy swears he saw your car?

the same as the baby blue ones.. And yes i was.









_Quote, originally posted by *VTEC THIS VR* »_You forgetting someone?








<---------------------------------

not at all.. Actually i need to tlak to you about some adapters









_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_HYPE

dont be jealous









_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Don't worry, they're not that cool... joking santi, I think I like them even more than the RSII's









i do for sure.. they fit the style of hte car much better... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_damn santi, i didnt know you had new struts.... Looks awesome, cant wait to see the car again man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's your next step, upgrade to some of these beauties, colormatched possibly









_Quote, originally posted by *PATTYCRAKK* »_Santi.. I think after all this is done. We shoulda arm wrestle at h2o 






















alright, come to affair.. and we can have some


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Show us dem titties


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i do for sure.. they fit the style of hte car much better... 

triple chromed wires really do show off your gangsterness.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
triple chromed wires really do show off your gangsterness.

****! i knew youd be the one to blow it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
triple chromed wires really do show off your gangsterness.





























dude, wTF i posted on eG to not say anything about it


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_




























dude, wTF i posted on eG to not say anything about it 










Chris is gonna be pissed hahaha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
Chris is gonna be pissed hahaha


20s wouldnt fit, so i had to buy a set fo 18s


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

needs white walls still...


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
20s wouldnt fit, so i had to buy a set fo 18s


I feel you
how much did u think your grounded down on the calipers. I wanna do this for my brocks.. get em in some more


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

boooo for blowing it


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_boooo for blowing it


secrets dont make friends.. it's not like I posted the pics of it


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

wires eh.......interesting. new ETs work really well with the car


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
secrets dont make friends.. it's not like I posted the pics of it











ehh im not sure if ill make it to h2o so maybe this is good for me


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

blowing up spots, whats the big deal anyway?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

this whole "teasers" and "secrets" thing is fücking lame... just saying.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_this whole "teasers" and "secrets" thing is fücking lame... just saying.

x2


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

well secrets out anyways ya homos.


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
I feel you
how much did u think your grounded down on the calipers. I wanna do this for my brocks.. get em in some more


i already asked santi, he didnt have calipers to measure how much he took off but maybe he can chime in with an estimate


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdgood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdgood* »_
i already asked santi, he didnt have calipers to measure how much he took off but maybe he can chime in with an estimate









who cares how much he ground off to fit HIS wheels. unless youre running 100 spoke wires with his SAME exact offset it doesnt matter what he did. 
get off the internet AND DO IT


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

rule of thumb...
if you can see the other side of the pad, you MIGHT have went to far.
now go grab an angle grinder and quit typing.


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

bunch of internet wiseguys in here tonight


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I just grinded, test fit, grinded some more, tested again, grinded some more... until they cleared... i didnt measure...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*

better be worth all this hype.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I just grinded, test fit, grinded some more, tested again, grinded some more... until they cleared... i didnt measure... 


or let the caliper do its own grinding








'bout the best thing you can do honestly


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

Can we get some non-teaser pics Santi? I want to see the new wheels!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

they're posted above. I think they look great!


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

I'm callin BS on the wire wheels, at least the one pictured. The wheel in the caliper grinding had a solid spoke kinda mesh like an LM not a wire spoke, plus you clearly have flat lips Santi. I don't think I've ever seen a flat lipped wire spoke wheel with that much dish.
I'm still gonna guess that they are BMW Style5's.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (sugmag)*

here is another hint about the wheels: 










_Modified by justrave at 8:27 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i knows what they isss


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

who doesnt


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_who doesnt


<<<<<<<

but i cant understand the whole "twilight" deal


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_18x8 et25
18x9 et25
215/35 Linglongs all around. 


I was going to buy those wheels too! I was wondering who ended up buying them, but im pretty happy with my new wheels. are you running any spacers on them at all?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_

<<<<<<<

but i cant understand the whole "twilight" deal









i think it means his new wheels are super-****....thats all i can think of since that movie is super-****


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

haha i think there's quit a few ppl up here that haven't a clue


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
that's your next step, upgrade to some of these beauties, colormatched possibly










eh, im good. I got better **** to spend my money on these days. **** cars.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
i think it means his new wheels are super-****

yeah theyre flat black


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
yeah theyre flat black










ahhh its like that then...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

why they gotta be black.. haha
They are custom Wires w/ flat lips, and square spokes instead of round ones..
I still dont get the whole twilight thing though.. haha


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Santi your **** fails


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I still dont get the whole twilight thing though.. haha 

Your new wheels....vampires....they both suck


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this tread is gay! Oh and I surfed the interwrbs and found your gay photos. 
next time beat the **** out of HATE.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

haha they arent that hard to find.. its just funny as hell..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Merica is lazy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Update: 
Got some stuff coming in
- Bilstein Sport rear shocks
- .:R32 control arm bushings
- front wheel bearings
- gray 2way stretch suede for the headliner
- New axles w/ boots, mine are destroyed.
Thursday gonna put all the front end stuff on the car, and also great plates. 
Going to the garage in about 5mins to put the floor, center console, and the lower interior pieces back in... 
Still have to do to the air: 
- new trunk setup, and layout everything down
- do something w/ the tank
- hide all the wires
- recarpet false floor
also repolish the wheels, and clean up the brakes, sand them down and respray those as well... 
Lots of work to do, and I'm doing air on a A4 this week..







love $$, but its takin crucial time for the build... 
But it'll be done!! Keep posted for pics within the next couple of days... 


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Merica is lazy

WTH is a merica??


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

AMERICA


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Santi, how are you gonna have time to eat the chocolate we sent you? That should buy me a real shot of the wheels at least...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Update: 
Got some stuff coming in
- Bilstein Sport rear shocks
- .:R32 control arm bushings
- front wheel bearings
- gray 2way stretch suede for the headliner
- New axles w/ boots, mine are destroyed.
Thursday gonna put all the front end stuff on the car, and also great plates. 
Going to the garage in about 5mins to put the floor, center console, and the lower interior pieces back in... 
Still have to do to the air: 
- new trunk setup, and layout everything down
- do something w/ the tank
- hide all the wires
- recarpet false floor
also repolish the wheels, and clean up the brakes, sand them down and respray those as well... 
Lots of work to do, and I'm doing air on a A4 this week..







love $$, but its takin crucial time for the build... 
But it'll be done!! Keep posted for pics within the next couple of days... 


9days and all that


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

what color u painting your calipers?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_what color u painting your calipers?

It's Santi. They'll be color matched


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

UPDATE: 
All of the lwoer interior pieces are in, carpet, center console, seats, etc.... 
My axles arrived yesterday as well. Just wiating on the Suede to finish up the interior. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Santi, how are you gonna have time to eat the chocolate we sent you? That should buy me a real shot of the wheels at least...























I'll pm u a shot later.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_what color u painting your calipers?

I'm not sure yet, most likely the same color i sprayed them after i grinded them. ITs amulet Red from the mk1 Audi TT.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I saw the wheels!!!! They are awesome....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

He got them from this guy, and since I won't post the pic he sent me.... Here you go. Sorry Santi.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Update: 
Got the suede yesterday... AND Its the wrong color.
























































Its a dark gray, very dark, almost black... So I'm kinda stuck now on what to do.... 
I have the light suede I had bought from Jo-Ann fabrics BUT it doesnt stretch enough, the new suede stretches much better, but it's not gonna flow with my interior anymore... Damn it...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif booo!!!! overnight that **** at their expense


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

**** dude, i'll take the dark suede


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (d.tek)*

thats def. no good.......


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Update: 
Got the suede yesterday... AND Its the wrong color.
























































Its a dark gray, very dark, almost black... So I'm kinda stuck now on what to do.... 
I have the light suede I had bought from Jo-Ann fabrics BUT it doesnt stretch enough, the new suede stretches much better, but it's not gonna flow with my interior anymore... Damn it... 

what suede did you buy from joanns? i used real suede from there higher end department. it really had no stretch, but i got it to work on the headliner and all pillars. i used dap weldwood contact cement. id recommend that or something similar that can be sprayed out of a gun for best results. since it pretty much takes 2 people, one to hold the part and one to pull the living hell out of the suede, that glue is an instant bond so the suede wont pull back after you let go


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif booo!!!! overnight that **** at their expense 

WEll here is 2 things i found out afterwards... 
1. The gray i have is the only one they offer, which is too dark... 
2. the gray suede is the only one that isnt 2-way stretch.. 
So i'm fookd regardless. 

_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_**** dude, i'll take the dark suede









You sure? I bought 4yds of it, its a dark gray... I got it from distinctive fabrics, its good quality. I paid $43 shipped for it. lmk... I'll send it for the same, or bring it up to H2izzy for ya. 

_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_
what suede did you buy from joanns? i used real suede from there higher end department. it really had no stretch, but i got it to work on the headliner and all pillars. i used dap weldwood contact cement. id recommend that or something similar that can be sprayed out of a gun for best results. since it pretty much takes 2 people, one to hold the part and one to pull the living hell out of the suede, that glue is an instant bond so the suede wont pull back after you let go

Same, the high end suede form them. **** was like $18 a yrd or something liek that... I gotta figure out a way to use that now otherwise i'll be up there w/o a headliner at all... 
I dont have agun to spray any good glue, so i'm stuck using 3m stuff, which works fine, I just need someone else to come and help me finish it now!! 
We'll see if i cna work on it tomorrow or Monday, car has to be done by tuesday!! I'm leaving wednesday to head up to Virginia for an install...


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Same, the high end suede form them. **** was like $18 a yrd or something liek that... I gotta figure out a way to use that now otherwise i'll be up there w/o a headliner at all... 
I dont have agun to spray any good glue, so i'm stuck using 3m stuff, which works fine, I just need someone else to come and help me finish it now!! 
We'll see if i cna work on it tomorrow or Monday, car has to be done by tuesday!! I'm leaving wednesday to head up to Virginia for an install... 

You can make the Joanns stuff work. I did all this with their suede, decent amount of curves, just take your time with it:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Dude, your headliner is way flatter than mine, i have a sunroof, and the curves/dips on the oh shiz handles are much deeper... 
stupid mk4... 
I'm gonna be finishing it up today... 
I'm leaving a day early. I'll be leaving Wednesday to go up to Virginia for an install, then do work on thursday, friday heading up to MD, so my time to do the axles, and other stuff got pushed back....


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

How long has hat suede been on the car? ive used the stuff from joanns and becuase its furniture suede the stuff fades kind of quickly


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I'm leaving a day early. 

Boooooo, its not a road trip without you Santi








Hope you make it up there safe. I'll see you on Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_How long has hat suede been on the car? ive used the stuff from joanns and becuase its furniture suede the stuff fades kind of quickly

i have the same stuff but in black. only part that faded on mine was where the apillar is against the windsheild from the sun. everything else is still ok


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

yea the same thing happened to me same spots. All the spots the sun hits, I think the only suede that will resist the fading for a much longer time is Alcantara suede for its almost 85 dollars a yard


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I'll be leaving Wednesday

LAME! i was hoping to meet up with you on the caravan


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

UPDATE. WOOOOOOOOO. 
Original List [quoted]

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Update: 
Got some stuff coming in
- Bilstein Sport rear shocks
- .:R32 control arm bushings
- front wheel bearings
- gray 2way stretch suede for the headliner
- New axles w/ boots, mine are destroyed.
Thursday gonna put all the front end stuff on the car, and also great plates. 
Going to the garage in about 5mins to put the floor, center console, and the lower interior pieces back in... 
Still have to do to the air: 
- new trunk setup, and layout everything down
- do something w/ the tank
- hide all the wires
- recarpet false floor
also repolish the wheels, and clean up the brakes, sand them down and respray those as well... 


Things that didnt get done: 
-Repolished wheels
-new trunk setup
-didnt get the stubbies put on [no paint]
-didnt get front lip resprayed either... oh well.. 
Everything else got done!! Leaving to VA in 7hrs, see you bitches on friday/satrday/sunday.... Number's on the Sig, holla!!!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_
Boooooo, its not a road trip without you Santi








Hope you make it up there safe. I'll see you on Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i knwo it sucks, I'm gonna try and meet you guys actually on friday morning and finish the drive, but we'll see how the install goes thursday!!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
LAME! i was hoping to meet up with you on the caravan 

i know, sorry brosky.. maybe we still might


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

It was nice meeting you Santi at h2o your kool as hell + you do great work


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

any wheel pics? or have i overlooked it


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PatientlyWaiting)*

It was nice to meet you Santi at the show Sunday, the new wheels look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_It was nice meeting you Santi at h2o your kool as hell + you do great work









Thank you.. Glad to meet u as well!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_It was nice to meet you Santi at the show Sunday, the new wheels look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thankx brotha man... you too!!! 
BTW, for thsoe who didnt see some pics, here are the teasers from before... 








































































*AS far as updates go... *
Interior got all done, But headliner has a lot of small inperfections that bother the hell out of me so that'll be coming out to get re-done... 
Trunk still needs to be done, I'm gonna try and get it doen by either SlamFest, but most likely by FixxFest... 
But besides that the car drove smooth as well, the whole system never leaked.. It was perfect.. I drove over 2200 miles and in the 2 long hauls.. FL->VA and then MD->Va i jsut put the car up to ride height and no leaks... So i was stoked!!! Never had to touch any of the buttons... 
Anyways, I'll keep this open til i get mroe info on what's going on with the car...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good chillin' with you at seacrets santi!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hey santi are those Pepe's old wheels??????


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

you son of a b*tch
only jealousy, sorry


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

It was nice meeting you finally. Anytime you need more chocolates, you know who to call...


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

looking good as usual santi cant wait to get my **** done again


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanx guys.. i'm gonna try adn get some more work before FixxFest, or possibly even by Slamfest... by Winterjam next year it'll be completely re-done w/ some extra goodies... 
for now i'm concentrating on cleaning up the brakes, wheels, and exterior stuff of the car... then re-do the headliner as well, and the air will be the last thing i do. 


_Modified by Santi at 8:32 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi!! your the best dude, I was impress by the speed you showed me and intalling my airride. I didn't think you were going to pull it Off, but you got it all in time, thanks again, and I will be posting pic very soon!!!!!!!! thanks again


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Rodrigo18)*

the car looked excellent @ h2o santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

I wanna see the new interior.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

Very nice big man


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome car! looked great at H2o! Heard ur gonna have a website coming soon. True?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn8611* »_Awesome car! looked great at H2o! Heard ur gonna have a website coming soon. True?

http://www.airbysanti.com


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I wanna see the new interior.

Im with stupid.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

^^I need to take interior shots soon.. ^^ I promise i will!! 
So i'm putting this back on the top with some new pics... 
Here is a video i did of the car also, its nothign special, just collection of pictures... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i355iLjivIk
and the pics, my buddy Matt took them, i edited them:


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I like the vid


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

sick shots man! your car is lookin on point as usual.


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

this is your dd too isnt it? thats the best part


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

looks so clean







what size tires and wheels are those??


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buggydubbin* »_this is your dd too isnt it? thats the best part

Yeaup! 127k on the clock since I got it back in OCt '05 w/ 9995 miles... I have another car I'll be getting at the end of next month, so it'll be hopefully saving some mileage until i get something new.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_looks so clean







what size tires and wheels are those??

They are Boyd Coddington HArms, 18x8 fr, 18x9 rear. In those last shots it had 205/40/18 all around!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Yeaup! 127k on the clock since I got it back in OCt '05 w/ 9995 miles... I have another car I'll be getting at the end of next month, so it'll be hopefully saving some mileage until i get something new.. 
They are Boyd Coddington HArms, 18x8 fr, 18x9 rear. In those last shots it had 205/40/18 all around! 

Looking good Santi. Sent you an IM. Love see the Boyd's are still rolling. I miss those wheels a ton!!


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Yeaup! 127k on the clock since I got it back in OCt '05 w/ 9995 miles... I have another car I'll be getting at the end of next month, so it'll be hopefully saving some mileage until i get something new.. 


my 84 bunny has 127k on it







also my dd


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
Looking good Santi. Sent you an IM. Love see the Boyd's are still rolling. I miss those wheels a ton!!

thankx!! Replied!!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *buggydubbin* »_
my 84 bunny has 127k on it







also my dd


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Help me get to page 24 so I can update this thread up a little bit and not overload page 23 with pics since it already has a bunch... 

Bump it... 

9 to go


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

bumpinn :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Bump for page 24.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

love u 3^  Now i'm worried updates wont be enough for the bumping.. lol.. but i promise soon enough i shall have bigger and better things on here..


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Up up up


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

twice


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i think just need 2 more... i'm typing it up on word that way i can jsut copy and paste the whole thing w/ links and all...


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

bump.....


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Santi said:


> i think just need 2 more... i'm typing it up on word that way i can jsut copy and paste the whole thing w/ links and all...


:thumbup: 24


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for those that bumped

*

Starting on Feb '11

Current status rocking a GLI lip.. touched ground with about 15-20psi still in bags... need to change it ASAP before I break it... 










Also rocking those Lbs.  



















the old steering wheel.. 










the Boyd's are gone, new wheels patiently waiting in Gayrage.. 










the current mess in the back  … 

Rewind on how I got to this mess you might ask yourself?? Well 48hrs before departure for SOWO '09 I decided to put re-do all my stuff, and re work a bunch of stuff, so within 24hrs I took out all of my airride, re did trunk, new airlines, new gauge, new center console, new switchbox, new tank, and drove 13hrs to Georgia with bare wood for a floor... Since then I havent cleaned up.. which is what the new updates will be all about... -end of shorty story










got some new Audi 90 bushings for my MasonTech's 










Old oves vs. New Ones.. Still decent condition, bearings werent cracked, just very smushed.. 










Then I decided to do Tie-Rod Flip kit... Well car already lays frame.. let's put the wheels on 2x4's and then measure... As you can see the car would sit 'below' ground... 





































then starting to take tie-rods out, drivers side was being a pain, and after hammering away and it not coming out, I decided put weight of car on tie-rod, then hit spindle, and it finally came out... 










damages of hammer,.. bad idea..  need to replace them soon... 










new drill, and drill bit.. which was a pain to find, drill bit cost as much as drill  










Euro Image inserts in... [product still under development – keep opinions to yourself] 










tie-rod flipped 










then after some test-driving for 10minutes the bumpsteer was simply way too much for my car.. I know some people havent had as much, but it wasn't safe for me.. 

The toe on wheels also moved way too much for me... So I decided to flip them back.. 

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g33Y2JEkRcY 

[again keep opinions to yourself -product still under testing/development with EuroImage]

anyways.. since I had drilled out tie-rod's I just flipped the insert.. 










then I decided to trim the frame for tie-rod clearance some more... you can also see where I trimmed subframe for control arms.. 














































another random rewind... 

sometime @ the end of '10 I kept having issues w/ my old Forge charge pipe hose. [intercooler pipe that goes behind motor into turbo]. It was popping off, until 1 day I actually blew it.. I didn't think my 24psi on my little turbo could, but it did... Mike @ Forge took care of me, and sent me a new one, w/ the updated bend, and no problems since!! 



















Then we go to latest news March '11

New steering wheel... Originally made for boat... 










Passenger stubby will be painted with wheels @ same time.. feel free to guess color.. 










Mini Viair 1.5” Tank gauge to add on.. just cause I can  Comaprison to a normal 2” gauge... 










and a bunch of other random stuff, 
adjustable pressure switch, from 100psi-250psi
stinger 80amp relay
stinger 1 farad cap (gonna get it ready for when I add my amp/sub again.
new door handles for back-up
W8 Dome lights
some white LEDs
lighted A/C vents. (not pictured)










and a new 3gal tank for temporary use while I redo my trunk.. most likely all w/ hardlines, but we'll see.. 










more to come soon...  

*


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin good santi cant wait for the wheels, where did u snag the audi 90 bushings i needs some for my mason techs on my mkv soon


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

vwgliin05 said:


> lookin good santi cant wait for the wheels, where did u snag the audi 90 bushings i needs some for my mason techs on my mkv soon


i cant find my invoice anywhere, all i know is it was cheap.. like $7 each.


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

vwgliin05 said:


> lookin good santi cant wait for the wheels, where did u snag the audi 90 bushings i needs some for my mason techs on my mkv soon


034 motorsports sells them, more steep of a price though

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...trut-mount-early-audi-density-line-p-987.html
link taken from jeremyz build thread.....


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Tie Rod Flip Kit looks pretty cool...its still under development right? any news on that?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:wave: ... i see you doing work.. how low you wanna go.. looks like you heading to go below sea level.. car looks good though:thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

how does it drive with the flip kit?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Santi said:


> You sure? I bought 4yds of it, its a dark gray... I got it from distinctive fabrics, its good quality. I paid $43 shipped for it. lmk... I'll send it for the same, or bring it up to H2izzy for ya.


Disctinctive is the ****! I got my black suede from them...


Ohhh and continue to do work Santi, I like watching your thread


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice update Santi!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> Tie Rod Flip Kit looks pretty cool...its still under development right? any news on that?


Well it was released, and taken off. For me bumpsteer was too much. There is a thread on here [air forum] that talks about it in more detail. 



On The Grind said:


> how does it drive with the flip kit?


too much bumpsteer, but it seemed like different people had different results. Still needs more pieces, tie-rod flip kit by itself wont do the trick. 



jimothy cricket said:


> Disctinctive is the ****! I got my black suede from them...
> 
> Ohhh and continue to do work Santi, I like watching your thread


I liked it, BUT the problem is that it was thw rong color originally, so i had to go to Jo-Anns and get something lighter. I'm actually going to use it now on a mk6, the distinctive stuff! 



tonyb2580 said:


> :wave: ... i see you doing work.. how low you wanna go.. looks like you heading to go below sea level.. car looks good though:thumbup:


I'm trying to! I'm gonna hit you up very soon for those LED's for the W8 console! 



artsgotagun said:


> 034 motorsports sells them, more steep of a price though
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...trut-mount-early-audi-density-line-p-987.html
> link taken from jeremyz build thread.....


Thats not where i got mine from.. I paid like $30 for 2 of them shipped.. only if i could find my paper.. :banghead:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Santi said:


> Thats not where i got mine from.. I paid like $30 for 2 of them shipped.. only if i could find my paper.. :banghead:


I posted that link in the other thread. Those are for the density line which are much more durable than the normal audi bushings, well worth the extra dollars. Mine are still holding fine 3 years now and they came with the shorter strut cap . :thumbup:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> I posted that link in the other thread. Those are for the density line which are much more durable than the normal audi bushings, well worth the extra dollars. Mine are still holding fine 3 years now and they came with the shorter strut cap . :thumbup:


Even high density i dont think they are meant to hold the wiehgt of our cars in front still. i think they are bound to compress still.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh hai, Santi. :wave:

Welcome back.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Cant wait to see the new setup this year Santi :thumbup: Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

more updates coming soon I hope... I start my new job tomorrow, so we'll see how much free time i'll end up with... 



Capt. Obvious said:


> Oh hai, Santi. :wave:
> 
> Welcome back.


Oh hai hi D Dawg!


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

good work :thumbup:


----------



## MisterMoon (Mar 6, 2008)

is the input for that viair 1.5" gauge 1/8 line?


I absolutely love your car.. can't wait to see what the next set of wheels is :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Great stuff. Gl with everything :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

when the hell are the new wheels going to go on!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Santi said:


> then starting to take tie-rods out, drivers side was being a pain, and after hammering away and it not coming out, I decided put weight of car on tie-rod, then hit spindle, and it finally came out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Santi usted tenia que haber instalado Audi TT husos, se ahorraria muchos quebraderos de cabeza. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks good Santi. When you get your new rollers on I want pics w/ the GLI lip. I like it on your car.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

are you done yet? gah


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any updates? i wanna see the wheels on!


----------



## TDISWAGGN (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you have any tips on how you installed your mirror deletes mine don't seem like 3m tape is enough for them to hold on! Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

TDISWAGGN said:


> Do you have any tips on how you installed your mirror deletes mine don't seem like 3m tape is enough for them to hold on! Thanks


Whoa, back from the dead 

I don't Santi comes on here much anymore.


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Whoa, back from the dead
> 
> I don't Santi comes on here much anymore.


Nah, he's onto BMW's now  

Door molding tape should work though.... just use enough...


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Back from the dead indeed. 

Always a great read though, and Santi's GLI has been the inspiration for my own for so long now. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

thought i was gonna see updates


----------

